# Länge schätzen



## Trollwut (30. Januar 2015)

Mittlerweile eine Art Forumsspiel ist ja das "Gewicht schätzen" im Karpfenbereich.
Es wird das Bild eines Fisches eingestellt, dessen Gewicht andere Boardies schätzen. Wer am nähsten am realen Gewicht ist bzw dieses genau trifft, stellt das nächste Bild ein, und so weiter.

Siehe hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196499

Warum machen wir das also nicht auch mit Räubern? Nur anstatt des Gewichtes darfs hier eben die Länge sein.

Ich erlaube mir, das erste Bild einzustellen und hoffe auf viele (richtige) Schätzungen #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

grins - und ich dachte schon...............................................

coole Idee....


----------



## Trollwut (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> grins - und ich dachte schon...............................................
> 
> coole Idee....



Kommste mal vorbei, dann darfst du auch mal meinen Aal in die Hand nehmen und schätzen :m

Ich find, das is ne super Möglichkeit sein Augenmaß zu trainiern #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Augenmaß und Handgewicht, verlass uns arme Köche nicht....

;-)))

78 cm...


----------



## wobbler123 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Servus,
geschätzte 89 cm.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84,5


----------



## kati48268 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die Idee zu dem Thread hat er aus einem Frauen-Forum geklaut!

82cm.


----------



## RayZero (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

mhhhhhhhhhh 72cm


----------



## feederbrassen (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm |wavey:


----------



## Tobi92 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Idee zu dem Thread hat er aus einem Frauen-Forum geklaut!



[emoji23]  Was hat er überhaupt im Frauen-Forum verloren [emoji6] 


97cm


----------



## ayron (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

~76cm


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Die Idee zu dem Thread hat er aus einem Frauen-Forum geklaut!
> 
> 82cm.


Solche Threads gibt es doch in fast jedem Angelforum.Im Anglerboard auch schon ewig im Karpfenbereich.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=196499

Psu hast mir mein Maß geklaut wollte auch 82cm schreiben:q.Ok dann sage ich 83cm.

Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Aurikus (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich würde mal auf 75cm tippen.........


----------



## u-see fischer (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da 75cm und 78cm schon weg sind, tippe ich mal auf 77cm.


----------



## Ruti Island (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 79cm


----------



## offense80 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Höchstens 12 cm



und der Aal 84,9 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89 cm ;+


----------



## Promachos (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm - und die Idee finde ich toll!

Gruß Promachos


----------



## j.Breithardt (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*


 Von mir kommt die* 91*.


----------



## Trollwut (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da war viel in der Nähe da ei, aber auch einiges sehr falsches. Ruti Island postet das nächste Bild, er lag exakt 1cm unter der wirklichen Größe. 80 wärens gewesen.


Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich sag 79cm


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Promachos schrieb:


> 66 cm - und die Idee finde ich toll!
> 
> Gruß Promachos



Oje. Im Schätzen war ich schon immer grottenschlecht. Mal sehen, ob ich durch den Thread hier besser werde.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/01/31/81206bb13c1e1cf2747ce46e37318ba7.jpg

Wenn du mit nem Aal anfängst, dann will ich auch mit einem weiter machen ;-) 

Bevor Kommentare über meine verschlafene Frisur oder kleine Augen kommen: das war sehr früh morgens :-D


----------



## brauni (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich den Aal auf 73cm


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

@Trollwut:
Noch eine Frage, nach wie viel Stunden/Tagen soll das Ergebnis bekannt gegeben werden?


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Da war viel in der Nähe da ei, aber auch einiges sehr falsches. Ruti Island postet das nächste Bild, er lag exakt 1cm unter der wirklichen Größe. 80 wärens gewesen.


Hui, da war ich ja mit 82 dicht dran. 



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wenn du mit nem Aal anfängst, dann will ich auch mit einem weiter machen ;-)


Da setz ich dann mal auf die *71*.



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Bevor Kommentare über meine verschlafene Frisur oder kleine Augen kommen: das war sehr früh morgens :-D


Und in diesem Fall schätze ich, dass mindestens 3 Bier im Spiel waren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bei manchen Längen, die hier geschätzt werden, wundert michs nicht mehr bei manchen, was die glauben, was sie in der Hose haben ;-)


----------



## Ruti Island (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und in diesem Fall schätze ich, dass mindestens 3 Bier im Spiel waren.




Wenn das die zu schätzende Größe wäre, hättest du gewonnen ;-)


----------



## MEnkirch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich schätze den Aal auf 82cm


----------



## Tobi92 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73cm?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn ich so gefühlt vergleiche...23cm!


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83cm denke ich


----------



## ulfisch (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 83cm denke ich


 beim 1. Bild
65cm beim 2.


----------



## Aurikus (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Den Aal schätze ich mal auf 74cm!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78,598


----------



## Promachos (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77 cm (ich mach zur Sicherheit mal ein Fragezeichen dahinter:q)?

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Angler9999 (31. Januar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> @Trollwut:
> Noch eine Frage, nach wie viel Stunden/Tagen soll das Ergebnis bekannt gegeben werden?




Wenn halt so ne Hand voll Antworten vorhanden is.
Ich glaub der Aal hat 74, is aber schon abgegeben, also sag ich 75cm


----------



## warenandi (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei manchen Längen, die hier geschätzt werden, wundert michs nicht mehr bei manchen, was die glauben, was sie in der Hose haben ;-)



Naja, einige haben ja auch ein ganz tolles Lineal siehe unten...

Achso, ich sage 79cm...


----------



## bacalo (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die Länge des vorzeigbaren Flußaales liegt bei knapp 80 cm. Leg´ mich auf 78 cm fest.


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Guten Morgen!
Kati hat ne Punktlandung hingelegt, der Aal hatte 71cm. 
Das nächste Bild kommt von dir!


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ups...  bin erstaunt, dass ich bisher so gut liege in diesem echt tollen Thread.
Muss erst mal ein geeignetes Raubfisch-Bild suchen... (vor kurzem ist eine Festplatte abgerauscht, da ist einiges an Bildern den Bach runter gegangen)... kommt.


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok, hier gleich 3 Bilder von einem für mich ganz besonderen Fisch: mein allererster Rapfen!
Gefangen bei'ner Tour für einen F&F-Gewässerbericht über den RMD-Kanal mit einer leichten Spinnrute in Riedenburg an der Schleuse.
Seit dem Drill bin ich von Rapfen total angefixt; geile Kämpfer!


















Viel Spaß beim Schätzen. #h


----------



## Ruti Island (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 63cm


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

56 cm ....


----------



## Schugga (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm


----------



## kernell32 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 zentimeter


----------



## brauni (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

54cm?


----------



## wobbler123 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59cm?


----------



## warenandi (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mal ganz spontan 46cm....


----------



## Tobi92 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz spontan hätt ich jetzt auch 46 gesagt
Na dann halt 45


----------



## melleboo (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51 cm denke ich.


----------



## Lil Torres (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm :m


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48,5 cm


----------



## Stumbe (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52cm?


----------



## ulfisch (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

glatte 50cm


----------



## bacalo (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Biete 1 cm weniger als Ulfisch.


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51cm??

Edit sagt, 51cm gibts schon. Also sag ich 53 cm


----------



## Promachos (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53 cm

Gruß Promachos


----------



## oker_s (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48cm?


----------



## Trollwut (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53 isser, aber das is ja schon vergeben. Hier muss man ja echt schnell sein 
Also sag ich 55cm

Beim Rapfen gibt es keinen Biss, nur den Beginn eines Drills#6


----------



## kati48268 (1. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hui, ganz gute Bandbreite an Antworten; 45-67cm...
Aber die richtige war gleich zu Anfang dabei:


AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> 56 cm ....









Mal schauen, was er uns für einen Burschen präsentiert.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

Ich bin begeistert.

Musste erst mal nachschauen wo ich noch einen finde. 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/01/eb9834b4792cc694ee413ed8d274c058.jpg


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der schlanke Hecht hat seine 74 cm.


----------



## oker_s (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schwer zu schätzen 
68?


----------



## G.B.Wolf (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Glatte 70.


----------



## Schugga (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66
*textzukurz*


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm denk ich


----------



## Ruti Island (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 71


----------



## RayZero (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ist zwar off topic - passt aber irgendwie zum Thema :q
[edit by Admin: erstens wollen wir solche Bilder eh nicht bei uns (siehe Regeln), zweitens ist das einstellen fremder Bilder, Texte und Grafilken nicht bei uns erlaubt, nur verlinken, daher Bild gelöscht]


----------



## CarpFreakSHG (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm  
(In Worten, da sonst Text zu kurz: 
 Siebenundsechzig Zentimeter)


----------



## Aurikus (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Beim letzten Aal war ich mit 74cm nah dran. 
Naja, vielleicht ja jetzt. Beim Hecht tippe ich auf 69cm......


----------



## phirania (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da würde ich mal auf 65 cm tippen.


----------



## Pippa (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

In der Perspektive schön schwer zu schätzen #6
Der heisse Bereich Ende 60-Anfang 70 ist schon gut belegt,
die *72cm* sind noch frei und somit nehm ich die.


----------



## Promachos (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und ich bin zu spät und will mich nicht schon wieder jemandem "anschließen".

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73 sag ich.


----------



## brauni (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69cm!!!


----------



## ulli1958m (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also...dann will ich auch mal 
*81cm* isser wenn _AllroundhunterKib_ nicht der "kleinste" iss :q

#h


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Also...dann will ich auch mal
> *81cm* isser wenn _AllroundhunterKib_ nicht der "kleinste" iss :q
> 
> #h



So schlank isser nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



D1985 schrieb:


> 65cm denk ich




Treffer und versenkt. 

Du bist.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

ulli1958m schrieb:


> Also...dann will ich auch mal
> *81cm* isser wenn _AllroundhunterKib_ nicht der "kleinste" iss :q
> 
> #h




Bin 1,79m der Hecht war einfach blöd/gut gehalten. Damals mit neuem Handy und Selbstauslöser App hat auch noch seinen Beitrag getan.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich nehm mal das Bild...

Hinweis: ist ne Zahl mit Kommar


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34cm?


----------



## Schugga (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

23,5
*textzukurz*


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30,5 cm


----------



## Der_Spinner (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28cm .


----------



## Deddl (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38,7cm............


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 Zentimeter


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32,5cm


----------



## zokker (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40,5cm


----------



## Ruti Island (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm ist mein Tipp


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

vierundzwanzigkommafünf


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Waren schon einige dicht dran...wann soll ich auflösen?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Waren schon einige dicht dran...wann soll ich auflösen?




Wenn du denkst es reicht, oder wahrscheinlich keiner mehr näher dran kommt.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



exil-dithschi schrieb:


> 34cm?



War nah dran...33,5 wären es gewesen


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

jau, bleiben wir beim barsch...gähn...und dann auch noch ein fast identisches foto...doppelgähn...:m


----------



## Schugga (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28
(achtundzwanzig)


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30ziger


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38...


----------



## Ruti Island (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 31


----------



## zokker (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

29,5cm


----------



## Deddl (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> 38...


Da Sten sich bei Längenangaben grundsätzlich überschätzt: *36.*


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

33 Zentimeter


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32,5 cm


----------



## bacalo (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

27,5 cm


----------



## u-see fischer (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## brauni (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm?


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34,5cm


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm


----------



## bobbl (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

33 cm.


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39 cm


----------



## Nawachus (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30 cm


----------



## Pippa (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Holz Hecht (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35,2|supergri


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> 37 cm



tatatataaaaaa :m


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Torsten hat ja nen geiles Profilbildchen....lol


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Torsten hat ja nen geiles Profilbildchen....lol



die seekuh und ich, haha... 

weiter geht's!! #6


----------



## Trollwut (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 cm


----------



## exil-dithschi (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 cm


----------



## inselkandidat (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63.....


----------



## wobbler123 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## kernell32 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80 sag ich


----------



## Tobi92 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72cm?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm


----------



## kati48268 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Immer einer mehr als er sagt:


Trollwut schrieb:


> 68 cm


 >> *69*.


----------



## Spiderpike (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73 cm


----------



## marcus7 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73cm?

Edit: na dann halt 75


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

einige waren schon seeehr nah dran... :b


----------



## Pippa (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75...


----------



## brauni (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82!!!!!!


----------



## Bert62 (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ganz klar 74cm. #6


----------



## Lil Torres (2. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

bisher lag noch keiner richtig, ich werde das ganze morgen früh auflösen...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nachgemessen: 78!


----------



## zokker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70cm?


----------



## Schugga (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69!?!?!


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77  isssser


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68,5 cm


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> 70cm?



right!! #6


----------



## zokker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tschuldigung, bin bei der Arbeit. Aber jetzt.


----------



## zokker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Scheixx Handy


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42 - die Antwort auf alles


----------



## exil-dithschi (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44 cm


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45 cm..


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da reih ich mich ein,43


----------



## Angler9999 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41 ist noch frei


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48...


----------



## bacalo (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

...noch schnell die 46 cm in die Runde werfen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

47 cm


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 49


----------



## brauni (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 50


----------



## zokker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich sag 49



Richtg. Du bist dran.


----------



## bomba87 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52 cm is er


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Richtg. Du bist dran.




Schon wieder [emoji16]
Dauert aber noch bis ich zu Hause bin


----------



## offense80 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich muss erstmal warten bis ich wieder zum angeln komme. Hab nicht ein einziges Fangbild mehr auf dem Pc. Und JA, ICH HAB SCHON MAL EINEN FISCH GEFANGEN


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/03/0ee1a1ee118942c1a074e432ec716448.jpg

Wie groß ist dieser Hecht aus meinem absoluten Lieblingsgewässer?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz schön großer Kescher für ein 67er Hechtchen  :m


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Ganz schön großer Kescher




Think big ;-)
Aber ich denke man sieht an meinem Gesichtsausdruck, dass ich mich auch über eher kleine Fische sehr freue 

(Und man sieht unter meinen Armen, dass es anstrengend und warm war :-D)


----------



## zokker (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Du hast Schuhgröße 43/44, dann hat der Hecht 73...


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Wie groß ist dieser Hecht aus meinem absoluten Lieblingsgewässer?


Welches das wäre?



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ganz schön großer Kescher für ein 67er Hechtchen





Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Du hast Schuhgröße 43/44, dann hat der Hecht 73...


#d
Für euch 2 ist doch dieses Lied geschrieben worden:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4625369/Moehre_20_Zentimeter

*59!*


----------



## Promachos (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Er hat 66 cm.

Gruß Promachos


----------



## Trollwut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welches das wäre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ruti is halt 2,80 groß, was kann ich dafür? 
Ich glaub aber dieses mal lieg ich wirklich daneben. Obwohl ich normal n gutes Augenmaß hab |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> #d
> Für euch 2 ist doch dieses Lied geschrieben worden:
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/4625369/Moehre_20_Zentimeter
> 
> *59!*



Ich weiß nicht, was ich verstörender finde, dieses Genudel als solches oder die Tatsache, daß du solche musikalischen Kleinode direkt auf'm Schirm hast!|bigeyes

Irgendwann einmal, meine kleine Schmerle, werden wir zwei einen Nachtansitz machen-und nachdem wir uns komplett die Rüstung zugeschüttet haben, werde ich dir Euphorion vorstellen!


edit: Und wenn man überlegt, daß 'ne Anka 1,40 breit ist, überleg ich mir, ob 73 nicht sogar etwas zu niedrig angesetzt ist. Ne paar 70er Hechtfritte sieht halt nach ni viel aus, wenn sie mal nicht am langen Arm in den Weitwinkel gehalten wird...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (3. Februar 2015)

70cm 

...die Rüstung zuschütten klingt gut


----------



## Ruti Island (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Welches das wäre?




Ein kleiner bis mittelgroßer See in Sachen-Anhalt, Kreis Anhalt-Bitterfeld wo die Großeltern meiner Freundin zwei Bungalows am See in 1. Reihe haben mit eigenem Strand und Bootsanlegestelle. 

Werde bei Gelegenheit gerne mal ein Bild hochladen, weil es ist echt was ganz besonderes ist


----------



## Tobi92 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hmm 72cm


----------



## Angler2097 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm #c


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ich verstörender finde, dieses Genudel als solches oder die Tatsache, daß du solche musikalischen Kleinode direkt auf'm Schirm hast!|bigeyes
> So wie du dich verschätzt, ist dir das Lied doch bestimmt häufiger mit femininer Stimme vorgeträllert worden.
> Irgendwann einmal, meine kleine Schmerle, werden wir zwei einen Nachtansitz machen-und nachdem wir uns komplett die Rüstung zugeschüttet haben, werde ich dir Euphorion vorstellen!
> Irgendwann müssen wir uns so einem Event stellen, das ahnten wir doch beide schon länger.
> Wenn du mit deinem 74er Tipp dichter dran bist als ich mit den 59, schmeiß ich die erste Flasche Feuerwasser.


Wozu so ein Trööt doch alles gut ist. |rolleyes
Nochmal ein #6 an den Themenstarter.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Irgendwann müssen wir uns so einem Event stellen, das ahnten wir doch beide schon länger.
> 
> :vik::vik:
> 
> ...



Hand drauf, Konopke, die Fatsche findet iwann so statt!!


----------



## brauni (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm!!!!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



D1985 schrieb:


> 65 cm




Treffer! Du bist der Nächste.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon wieder  Ich nehm mal das Bild...

Die Bachforelle!


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Februar 2015)

Ich sag 40cm


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35 ;+


----------



## Forellenjaeger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41,3cm


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39,5 cm


----------



## Mefomaik (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm !


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39cm?


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> 35 ;+



richtige Antwort


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hand drauf, Konopke, die Fatsche findet iwann so statt!!


Ich lag 6cm drunter, du 9 drüber.
 Verloren, Schätzelein, die erste Runde Spiritus geht auf dich. :m


----------



## Trollwut (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

War das nicht urpsrünglich mal ein: wenn einer von euch beiden näher dran is?


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So, hab hier auch ne Forelle :m


----------



## Trollwut (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51cm.

Schöner Bart übrigens.

Hätte ich gewusst, dass der Thread in allen Kanälen breitgetreten wird, hätte ich mit einem kleidsameren Bild von mir angefangen


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich lag 6cm drunter, du 9 drüber.
> Verloren, Schätzelein, die erste Runde Spiritus geht auf dich. :m



#6

Mit neun Zentimeter mehr verliert man doch gerne mal 'ne Pulle Ruß. :m

@Trollwut

Na der Kurze war doch näher dran. Ist ja im Endeffekt auch egal, die erste Flasche is doch quasi nur der Impulsgeber, danach sponsert Kathi eine Flasche zum Warmwerden und wenn wir die drin haben, beladen wir die Karre und fahren raus-der Scotch für die Fahrt kommt von mir und die erste Manöverflasche am Wasser dann wieder von Kathi. Danach muß man sehen, wie sich die Sache entwickelt. 
Macht oft Sinn, zu diesem Zeitpunkt etwas runterzufahren, ein totes Tier auf den Grill zu packen und mal ein-zwei Liter Wasser zu sich zu nehmen. Ich halte mich da meist an Jever oder Radeberger, oder wahlweise ein Trunk aus einer lokalen Quelle...:q


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

edit:

Ich korrigiere mich, vielleicht wird das ja die nächste Pulle, wenn Kathi wieder tiefstapelt....:q

Der Kerl scheint mir recht groß zu sein, wenn ich mir die Elbkähne angucke und die Klodeckelpfoten,

die Forelle hat 62cm!


----------



## Ruti Island (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 55


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich korrigiere mich, vielleicht wird das ja die nächste Pulle, wenn Kathi wieder tiefstapelt....


Diesmal nur wenig, wollte nach Betrachten des fetten Moppels zunächst dasselbe wie du tippen 


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> ...die Forelle hat 62cm!


und setz jetzt mal die *59*.


----------



## marcus7 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57 werf ich ins rennen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52 cm


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52cm?


----------



## exil-dithschi (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

jenau fuffzich


----------



## er2de2 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz schön Dicker, den musst du ja mit zwei Händen halten 

Ich schätze den Aal mal auf 82cm.


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



er2de2 schrieb:


> Ich schätze den Aal mal auf 82cm.



Morgen....gut geschlafen? [emoji1] 

Ich Tipp mal 54cm


----------



## brauni (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 55


----------



## Pippa (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 51cm.Schöner Bart übrigens.



Danke, aber an deinen komm ich noch ned ran xD



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Der Kerl scheint mir recht groß zu sein, wenn ich mir die Elbkähne angucke und die Klodeckelpfoten,



Ja, knapp 1,90 #6


Einer war nah dran bisher


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann sag ich 56


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Ja, knapp 1,90 #6




Wenn ich gewußt hätte, daß du doch eher kleinwüchsig bist, hätte ich zwei Zentimeter abgezogen.:q

Aber 60 hat das Biest doch, oder?


----------



## wobbler123 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

die hat 57 cm... schon weg, dann 61


----------



## Trollwut (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Aber 60 hat das Biest doch, oder?



Das hör ich auch immer :vik:


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sie hatte 63 cm. Sten war am Nächsten dran.

Herr Hagelvoll, bitte übernehmen sie


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hab ich's doch vermutet, das Biest war länger als gedacht...:q

Kommen wir mal zurück zum Barsch....


----------



## Angler2097 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51 cm #c


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## Trollwut (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das is das erste Bild von dir, das ich hier sehe. Du bist ja gar nicht so häßlich, wie ich dachte :vik:


67er ?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Du alter Schmeichler,:l---- aber das täuscht, ich bin in Wirklichkeit noch viel häßlicher, als du denkst!:vik:

Wir nähern uns ganz allmählich...


----------



## Tobi92 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69cm?


----------



## wienermelange (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58cm?


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Sten war am Nächsten dran.


|bigeyes _Nicht zu fassen!_




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kommen wir mal zurück zum Barsch....


Ganz schöner Brocken!
Der Fisch auch. 
Hat über 70... ich sach mal *74*.




Trollwut schrieb:


> Du bist ja gar nicht so häßlich, wie ich dachte


Findste?! |kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70cm?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71 cm sag ich.


----------



## Promachos (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

54 cm - so meine Schätzung


----------



## Aurikus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sage mal 70,5cm........


----------



## G.B.Wolf (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mein Tip: 72cm.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zwei Leute sind bis jetzt auf 'nen Zentimeter ran, die Wahrheit liegt demzufolge dazwischen...


----------



## Pippa (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Pippa schrieb:


> Also 68 oder 73 #h
> Da ich noch nie 'nen Fisch gefangen habe, leg ich den Ball einfach nur auf den Punkt. Verwandeln darf jemand anderes.



Tja, dann liegt der Ball jetzt wohl auf dem Punkt, wer möchte, hat jetzt die 50:50 Chance, zu verwandeln...#h


----------



## brauni (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Gib mal noch 'nen zweiten Tipp ab...:q


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73 |rolleyes


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann macht mal weiter...:m


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bachforelle:


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34cm?


----------



## Aurikus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schwer zu schätzen. Ich sag mal 37cm.........


----------



## G.B.Wolf (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sehr schwer, 39cm?


----------



## zokker (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41cm?


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## marcus7 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm evtl.?


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Jep, exakt 35 cm


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Angler2097 oder Marcus ist jetzt an der Reihe, würde mal sagen wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst...


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich mach mal mit dem Aal hier weiter


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 65


----------



## W-Lahn (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57 cm


----------



## zokker (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66??!


----------



## Aurikus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe mal auf 64cm........


----------



## xbsxrvxr (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 war meins...

dann halt 63cm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60 cm


----------



## Nawachus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm


----------



## Alex1860 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

61 cm :m


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68cm?


----------



## Bert62 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 62cm, keiner mehr, keiner weniger. #6


----------



## brauni (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 hat der das sieht man doch!


----------



## Spiderpike (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die End60er sind alle besetzt?
Mehr hat die Schlange doch nicht...
Dann sag ich gezwungenermaßen *70*, glaub aber er liegt etwas drunter.


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Seid ihr alle verrückt?
der hat 53


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Er hatte 73 cm. 
Dithschi oder Sten, ihr seid dran #h


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ja komm, ich mach ma´ weiter...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sehr gut, der Hecht quasi schon aus der Decke geschlagen!:m


Ich sach mal 102...


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Un
glaub
lich

Und der Hecht is in den Farbtopf gefallen? 

98er


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag ma 93cm


----------



## Spiderpike (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 cm


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ü1m... *105*.


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

101 cm ????


----------



## Aurikus (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103m würde ich schätzen..........


----------



## kernell32 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der hat genau n meter!


----------



## exil-dithschi (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich sag ma 93cm


dann mach ma´ weiter, 94 war er, an den meter hab´ ich im wasser natürlich auch geglaubt...


----------



## Tobi92 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ohh heute läufts [emoji16] 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/05/f9179537094c1eeb5c816841b6b87e74.jpg

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/05/964420a38393f5ae0ce2af695448c33c.jpg


----------



## Trollwut (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63 cm


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

*fünfundsechzich*!


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



D1985 schrieb:


> Ich nehm mal das Bild...
> 
> Hinweis: ist ne Zahl mit Kommar


38cm Zentimeter


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Bachforelle:


45 Zentimeter


----------



## ulfisch (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Hab ich's doch vermutet, das Biest war länger als gedacht...:q
> 
> Kommen wir mal zurück zum Barsch....


73cm....


----------



## brauni (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62cm hat die kleine!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Boah, Traumfisch.

68!


----------



## Spiderpike (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm #c


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann löse ich mal auf
Bräuni hat recht,  62 hat die kleine 
Du darfst!


----------



## brauni (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay dann mach ich mal mit nem zander weiter!


----------



## Tobi92 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78cm?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82cm ?


----------



## brauni (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> 82cm ?



Das ging aber schnell!#6 
Bei dir geht's weiter!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mit Zander gehts weiter...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/06/517aa008b0deeecfc761affcebcabb8f.jpg


----------



## Deddl (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63cm.


----------



## brauni (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm???


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Bräuni schrieb:


> 65cm???


Dann nehm ich die *66*, weil du schneller warst.


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm


----------



## bomba87 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 würde ich sagen


----------



## lute (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

schöner 56iger.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



lute schrieb:


> schöner 56iger.




Das war eine exakte Punktlandung.

Du bist.


----------



## kati48268 (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Echt nur 56?
 Dafür sieht der aber stramm aus.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Jupp nur 56 cm. Stand zumindest mal so in meinem Fangbuch von letztem Jahr. 
Da es auch der einzige war den ich gefangen habe letztes Jahr weiß ich das ganz genau und verwechslung ist ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Allroundi ist so wie ich auch ein wenig schlanker......das vergrössert unsere Fische natürlich ungemein


----------



## lute (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich lade heute abend hoch. bin noch auf der arbeit. 

E: so, bin jetzt auf den weg nach hause. dort werde ich dann versuchen ein älteres zanderfoto zu scannen. wird dies nicht gelingen, gibts nen barsch. meine pb scholle habe ich leider nicht vermessen.


----------



## lute (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So, lange hats gedauert, nun ist er online. Mein Pb Zander. Durch das Scannen und hochladen nicht so gut wie das originale Bild, aber es geht. 
Viel Erfolg beim Raten.


----------



## brauni (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74cm????


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Leicht schräg gehalten & auch so'n schmales Kerlchen (kriegt ihr alle nix zu essen?), echt schwer... *69*?


----------



## lute (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Leicht schräg gehalten & auch so'n schmales Kerlchen (kriegt ihr alle nix zu essen?), echt schwer... *69*?



Bingo. Das ging ja fix. Nicht mein längster, aber von der Masse mein Pb.
Ne, meine Frau hat es nicht so mit kochen, muss mich selber versorgen. Ich habs schon nicht leicht.


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

|bigeyes
Upps, das war aber ein Quikie
(hätts die Anderen ruhig noch etwas rätseln lassen können).
Ich kram morgen was raus, jetzt noch einen Drink & dann in die Falle.
|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 wär meinTipp gewesen. Ich stapel bei der Länge halt schon aus Gewohnheit tief


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So, sorry, hat etwas gedauert, bis ich in die Pötte komme.
Hier mal ein schöner Staubsauger, gefangen bei einem Boardietreffen.
Kleiner Tipp, man erkennt daran, dass Phirania mit anpacken musste: er ist über 60cm


----------



## Pippa (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Aurikus (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tja, denke auch dass die 90 geknackt sind. Tippe mal auf 94cm........


----------



## lute (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

War ja irgendwie klar, dass jetzt von dir ein Stör kommen muss. Ich tippe mal auf 91cm.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ein meter und sieben centimeter...


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89cm?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zum frühen Morgen schon wieder diese verwahrlosten Gestalten...#d


So'n Stör hat doch auch noch 'nen langen Schwanz, gelle...

Ich sag mal, 111!


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Pippa (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## warenandi (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103cm....


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

wenn ich doppelt raten dürfte würde ich jetzt doch eher 1.13m schätzen|kopfkrat

man, wie spannend


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



lute schrieb:


> War ja irgendwie klar, dass jetzt von dir ein Stör kommen muss.


Ja, ne 



Pippa schrieb:


> Quasi das Gegenstück der verschiedenen Vorposter.


|bigeyes  Hee, ich bin von wohlgefälliger Gestalt!

Noch kein Treffer dabei, aber neben Angaben, die ich eher dem obligatorischen Samstagsnachmittagslikör als einem guten Auge zuschreibe, auch Einschläge ins Zielgebiet.


----------



## Aurikus (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hmm, nach genauerer Begutachtung weiß ich nicht so recht, ob wir da richtig liegen. Ich glaub, die Segelmacherin vom Iglo is nicht von sonderlichem Wuchs - zumindest nicht gen Himmel. Quasi das Gegenstück der verschiedenen Vorposter. Sollte bei der Schätzung berücksichtigt werden!



Meinst du der hat nen Meter+?
Möglich ist das, aber ich bleibe dabei. Der Pfeil liegt bei den Neunzigern. Hab ja schon getippt. Mal sehen wie groß er ist.........


----------



## Pippa (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## brauni (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 102cm???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zum frühen Morgen schon wieder diese verwahrlosten Gestalten...#d
> 
> 
> So'n Stör hat doch auch noch 'nen langen Schwanz, gelle...
> ...





observer schrieb:


> wenn ich doppelt raten dürfte würde ich jetzt doch eher 1.13m schätzen|kopfkrat
> 
> man, wie spannend




Ich glaube, der meint uns:|kopfkrat





kati48268 schrieb:


> Noch kein Treffer dabei, aber Angaben, die ich eher dem obligatorischen Samstagsnachmittagslikör als einem guten Auge zuschreibe


----------



## Der_Spinner (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich sag 96


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

glaub ich auch, u100 kann ich mir nicht vorstelle...aber störe zu schätzenist echt schwer( für mich jedenfalls)...

da so wenig konmt, trete ich von 107 und 113 zurück und gebe mein letztes angebot ab...117


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



observer schrieb:


> glaub ich auch, u100 kann ich mir nicht vorstelle...aber störe zu schätzenist echt schwer( für mich jedenfalls)...
> 
> da so wenig konmt, trete ich von 107 und 113 zurück und gebe mein letztes angebot ab...117



Du solltest noch Uhrzeiten hinter Deinen Schätzungen schreiben damit wir wissen wann Du recht hattest^^


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

jaja, hast ja recht..."ganz fair" ist's nicht...also ich dann außer wertung


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hab ich es euch so schwer gemacht? 



observer schrieb:


> ... trete ich von 107 und 113 zurück und gebe mein letztes angebot ab...117


Und damit hast du verkackt, Hasi. :m

Denn, ja,...


Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der meint uns:|kopfkrat


...ich meinte Sten und Observer.
Und da das Urviech *114cm* lang ist (war), liegt Sten nach deinem Rücktritt mit 111 zwar genauso weit vom Ziel weg, wie du mit 117, aber der Hagelvolle hat halt nur einen Schuss gebraucht und nicht ein Trio.
Wär er mal bei 113 geblieben. 

Und nu Sten!


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn es keine Treffer gibt gewinnt der der am nächsten drann ist...ich kanns doch auch kaum Erwarten.....hehe 

Überschnitten...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

die spannung war ja unerträglich!!!


----------



## kati48268 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ja, das hat Spaß gemacht #6

Nachtrag: jetzt ahnt Pippa, was für einen Brustkorb ich habe.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

mal 'ne schnelle Forelle

Wie lang ist denn die Bafo:


----------



## xbsxrvxr (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34centimeters


----------



## brauni (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40cm???


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bääm!


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich vermute, dass die Refo ü30 is, so 35 und die Bafo 41cm?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> Ich vermute, dass die Refo ü30 is, so 35 und die Bafo 41cm?



Da hast du recht, die Bafo hatte so grob 40-41, bei Zwischenmaßen nimmt man es wohl nur beim 50er Barsch oder beim Meterhecht ganz genau....

Aber Bräuni war 'nen Ticken schneller!


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kaum lern ich mal nen bissl knallt Ihr da ne Forelle durch...unfassbar


----------



## Tobi92 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Memo an mich:
Nächstes mal nicht so lange mitn schreiben aufhalten


----------



## lute (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37cm lautet mein Tipp. oh schon vorbei


----------



## brauni (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay dann geht's mit dem weiter!


----------



## Alex1860 (7. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91cm


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm?


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89

Schönes Gewässer, von da hab ich auch noch ein-zwei Zanderbilder auf irgend 'ner Cam...


----------



## Angler2097 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93 cm ;+


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So arg geVEITelt isch escht unfähr... #t
*80*?


----------



## lute (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83|kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75cm?


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 ist dieser Bursche


----------



## Aurikus (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Joah, ich sage mal 87cm!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84 cm sag ich.


----------



## brauni (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> So arg geVEITelt isch escht unfähr... #t
> *80*?



Du bist dran!


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich schon wieder?
Verdammt.

Was hatten wir denn noch nicht als Räuber? |kopfkrat
|licht   Wels!

Moment, ich such mal Fotos von so einem Giganten...


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So.
Bei Stör habt ihr ja echt lausig ausgesehen. Mal schauen, ob ihr bei der anderen Riesenfischart auch so rumeiert |rolleyes

Hier das Monster nach einem atemberaubendem Drill:






Und zum Fürchten, der alles verschlingende Schlund:





Gelöst wird heut Abend, ich muss erst mal schauen, ob ich heut einen Barsch kriege, der grösser ist.


----------



## zokker (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm?


----------



## Salziges Silber (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

:m 33cm :g


----------



## hanzz (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Denke es sind eher 38 cm


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



hanzz schrieb:


> Denke es sind eher 38 cm




Voll daneben, es sind nämlich nur 28cm


----------



## oker_s (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

26 cm ....


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

25 cm


----------



## exil-dithschi (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Voll daneben, es sind nämlich nur 28cm



mein tipp, jut - 27


----------



## Aurikus (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich hätte auch auf 26cm getippt. Dann nehme ich 26,5cm


----------



## brauni (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32cm???


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

31,5cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wat biste denn hier schon wieder mit deinen klobigen Griffeln irgendwelche Welskinder am betasten?

Ich sag 31 hat die völlig verängstigte Kleine#d


----------



## Tobi92 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

27,5cm


----------



## kati48268 (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wat biste denn hier schon wieder mit deinen klobigen Griffeln irgendwelche Welskinder am betasten?


Ich werde es meinem Kumpel Jochen ausrichten, denn er hält den Monsterfisch ...und hat ihn auch gefangen. Hab nur das Foto gemacht.
Ich bin leider immer noch ohne Wels, egal wie groß oder klein.



zokker schrieb:


> 30cm?


Der erste Tipp war gleich ein Treffer! #6


----------



## Trollwut (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der erste Tipp war gleich ein Treffer! #6



Es ist zum verrücktwerden - immer lieg ich nur 1-2cm daneben und dann kommt so ein Glückspilz und trifft genau |uhoh:


----------



## phirania (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Darf man hier auch die Länge schätzen...? 
http://www.google.de/url?url=http:/...QQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNHo19vjhMphD_pK3h0kERc08Z1DeA


----------



## Spiderpike (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Es ist zum verrücktwerden - immer lieg ich nur 1-2cm daneben und dann kommt so ein Glückspilz und trifft genau |uhoh:



Dafür haste des erste Pic setzen dürfen...quasi konkurenzfrei 

Ich bin auch mal gespannt wann ich endlich treffe^^

*Zocker !!!*


----------



## Pippa (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> 30cm?





kati48268 schrieb:


> Der erste Tipp war gleich ein Treffer!



Eye, Zoggaaaaaaaaaa, aufwachen, du bist dran!


----------



## zokker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ach du scheixxe alle warten.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach du scheixxe alle warten.



77cm. Diese Badehose immer |uhoh::vik:


----------



## zokker (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die hab ich extra fürs foto angezogen. Sonst zieh ich bei schönem wetter immer blank.


----------



## Spiderpike (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

820mm


----------



## kati48268 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Vermutlich müffeln beide gleich.
Aber der Linke ist größer, könnte *74* haben.


----------



## daci7 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Die hab ich extra fürs foto angezogen. Sonst zieh ich bei schönem wetter immer blank.


... und hier gehts ja ums Schätzen von Fischgrößen ... 
Ich sach ma der hat 87cm.


----------



## Tobi92 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80cm?


----------



## Angler2097 (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81 cm ;+


----------



## lute (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76cm würde ich sagen


----------



## Aurikus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach mal 87cm........


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Richtig liegt noch keiner, die meisten liegen drunter.


----------



## hanzz (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Guten Morgen.
Na denn sag ich mal 89cm.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93m ?


----------



## d0ni (10. Februar 2015)

86 cm?


----------



## bacalo (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon ein langes Ding, schätze mal 91 cm.


----------



## brauni (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90cm???


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war schon bis auf einen 1 cm dran.


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85er?


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> 85er?



Ja genau 85 war er. 1800g schwer. Er hatte einen ausgewachsenen Amikrebs im Magen.


----------



## phirania (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schätze mal 92 cm


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



phirania schrieb:


> Schätze mal 92 cm



Guten Morgen |wavey:


----------



## Aurikus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon wieder nur zwei Zentimeter daneben getippt......


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Top , um gleich bei der Rasse der "räucherbaren" zu bleiben hier der nächste:m:


----------



## Tobi92 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39cm?


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50cm?


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

46cm Räucherbares


----------



## lute (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45cm tippe ich


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

*43*.

(Wie konnt ich bei dem Aal so daneben (11cm drunter) liegen? Ich hatte zum Vergleich die kleine sich abzeichnende Schlange rechts im Bild & die ist doch eher klein )


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *43*.
> 
> (Wie konnt ich bei dem Aal so daneben (11cm drunter) liegen? Ich hatte zum Vergleich die kleine sich abzeichnende Schlange rechts im Bild & die ist doch eher klein )



Weil der Kopf recht mickrig aussieht, was aber wohl an der massiven Wampe liegt. Beim Aal natürlich :m


----------



## madpraesi (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo,
41cm
Gruß Christian


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

47 cm


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 47 cm




Du hast den Treffer gelandet|wavey:, das ging aber fix. Bitte weitermachen#6.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon wieder nur einen scheiXX-Zentimeter daneben #q#q#q#q#q


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Beim Ranking des zweitbesten Tippers stehst du uneinholbar auf der Pol-Position:m.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Beim Ranking des zweitbesten Tippers stehst du uneinholbar auf der Pol-Position:m.



Von der Gesamtpunktzahl, wenn wir sowas hätten, vllt. am besten.
Aber abgesehn davon hast du dich bei dem Rauchtierchen einfach vermessen, so wirds sein :m


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> *43*.
> 
> (Wie konnt ich bei dem Aal so daneben (11cm drunter) liegen? Ich hatte zum Vergleich die kleine sich abzeichnende Schlange rechts im Bild & die ist doch eher klein )



Tja, dann war die rechte Schlange (Boa) wohl doch nicht so klein. Das täuscht immer so auf Bildern.


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ui.....bin ich auch mal.....





Edit: sorry weiss nicht warum sich des Bild gedreht hat.... kann am Smartphone jetzt nix machen


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich hab mich zuerst gewundert, wie der denn so waagerecht steht, bis ich gerafft hab, dass das Bild gedreht is 
41


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Februar 2015)

Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ui.....bin ich auch mal.....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 229493
> 
> ...




Alter trickser 

Hab mich schon gefreut deinen vollschlanken Körper mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Wieder nix 

Ok, hast ja mal wieda tief in die Trickkiste gegriffen. Ist wirklich schwer zu schätzen würde jetzt einfach  65 cm sagen.

Würde aber fast sagen der is größer dem Haken im Maul nach zu urteilen.


----------



## zokker (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75cm?


----------



## brauni (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45cm???


----------



## dib (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50cm...


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Alter trickser
> 
> Hab mich schon gefreut deinen vollschlanken Körper mal zu Gesicht zu bekommen. Wieder nix


Wieso? Ich steh doch hinter der Forelle und winke^^



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Alter trickser
> 
> 
> Würde aber fast sagen der is größer dem Haken im Maul nach zu urteilen.


Das täuscht wirklich.....man weiss ja auch nicht ob der Fleischerhaken normalerweise für Rinder, Rotwild oder Federvieh gedacht ist


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich steh doch hinter der Forelle




Der war gut


----------



## hanzz (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schwierig.
Irgendwas zwischen 50 und 63.
Ich sach 63 cm.


----------



## Nawachus (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm mein Tipp


----------



## marcus7 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 53cm


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Um 21:30Uhr löse ich auf........einer ist bis jetzt sehr nah drann....


----------



## kati48268 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn man sehen könnte, was die schaizz Waage anzeigt... 

Ist bei dem Foto wirklich sauschwer.
Schätze sie auf 48-55 und schmeiss* 52* in die Runde.


----------



## Trollwut (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr seid mir Schätzer - die selbe Waage hab ich auch, die is maximal 20cm groß. Bin jetzt zu faul um in den Keller zu latschen und genau nachzumessen. Jedenfalls is der Fisch n Stückchen größer als die Waage x2. #6


----------



## Spiderpike (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich sag 53cm



54cm hatte der Bafokeiler. Die Zeigerschnellwaage war für Wildbreet und geht bis 250kg
Weis nicht wie lang die ist


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir Schätzer...


Jaja, 41... du Wurst :q


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn der die selbe Waage in größer hat - irreführung des verbrauchers nennt man das


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Wenn der die selbe Waage in größer hat - irreführung des verbrauchers nennt man das



Diesmal warste aber meilenweit weg vom 2. Platz .

Habe mal was ganz altes ausgegraben:


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das is ja eher raten als schätzen jetzt.
153cm ?


----------



## zokker (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich rate mal 176,5cm.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich schätze mal auf 164 cm


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

178 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

183 cm?


----------



## Aurikus (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe auf 187cm..........


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So viel hat der nich!
*140*, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das is ja eher raten als schätzen jetzt.
> 153cm ?




Wahre Profis schätzen die Bartellänge und errechnen daraus anhand der allseits Bekannten Bartel-Formel die Gesamtlänge des Urians:q.

Tip: Hört für künftige Tips auf Kati#6


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 135cm


----------



## Pippa (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Pippa schrieb:


> Hat "The Chest" schon ins Schwarze getroffen?
> Ansonsten: 137 #c




Achso sorry, hatte mich mißverständlich ausgedrückt. Nein Kati lag mit 140 noch nicht richtig, aber schon deutlich näher als alle anderen. Der Wels ist <140cm!

Sobald einer auf +/-3cm dran ist, löse ich auf, sonst dauert das zu lange auf den cm genau raten bei so nem Wels.


----------



## lute (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

in der tat, bei dem foto eher raten als schätzen. 134?


----------



## brauni (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

128cm???


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Bräuni schrieb:


> 128cm???



Es waren tatsächlich nur 126cm. Du liegst am dichtesten dran, bitte nächstes Bild.


----------



## brauni (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay da mach ich dem hier weiter!


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

163 cm?


----------



## Ruti Island (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 1,48m


----------



## plattfisch56 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tipp mal 158cm.


----------



## brauni (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das war ja einfach! Spiderpike Du bist der nächste!


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hm,... Runde verpasst.
Aber gut, ich hätt eh irgendwas um 50cm getippt, damit der Troll mal ne Chance hat. :m


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hm,... Runde verpasst.
> Aber gut, ich hätt eh irgendwas um 50cm getippt, damit der Troll mal ne Chance hat. :m



Bei meinem Gemächt? :m

Bei ersterem dachte ich wesentlich mehr - der auf meinem Avatar is nur einen cm kürzer.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*







*Ein Kuhwiesenwaller???* :m


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

How much is the Fish?!!!!!! 

Morgen vormittag um 09:30 Uhr löse ich


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28 cm


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 28 cm



Also bafos schätzen ist nicht deins :m.

Die ist auch um die 50, das sieht man schon an den Maulkonturen etc.


Werfe mal 52 in die Runde.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hab damit halt nie was zu tun, weil kein legal zu beangelndes forellengewässer verfügbar


----------



## marcus7 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das ist schade, ist nämlich echt ne tolle Angelei auf die Gesellen.


----------



## Tobi92 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe mal auf 34


----------



## kati48268 (11. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Die ist auch um die 50, das sieht man schon an den Maulkonturen etc.


Nee, die wirkt kleiner auf mich.
*40*.


marcus7 schrieb:


> Das ist schade, ist nämlich echt ne tolle Angelei auf die Gesellen.


Da stimm ich dir allerdings zu 100% zu!!!


----------



## lute (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37cm?


----------



## zokker (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45cm?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36cm ...


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 35cm


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich werf mal die 35 dazwischen :m

edit, ruti war schneller... 

dann 31 cm...


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> ich werf mal die 35 dazwischen :m




Zu spät ;-)


----------



## Aurikus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich werfe mal 42cm in die Runde........


----------



## Spiderpike (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal 42cm in die Runde........


 
jupp Aurikus ist ist am nächsten an *43 *cm drann......

Du bist!!!#h


----------



## Aurikus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Uuhhii, ich hab mal getroffen 


Da schaue ich mal nach, was ich rauskrame!


----------



## Aurikus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So, dann mal viel Spaß beim Raten :m













P.s. Bitte nicht über den Maulgriff meckern. Der Barsch musste mitgenommen werden und hatte es schon hinter sich


----------



## Tobi92 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32cm?


----------



## kati48268 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So wie dein BaFo-Tipp: *42*.


----------



## zokker (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35 cm?


----------



## Ruti Island (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 33cm


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm is mein Tipp...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39,5 cm


----------



## marcus7 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34cm evtl.?


----------



## brauni (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36cm???


----------



## Aurikus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> 37 cm is mein Tipp...



Der war knapp!!


----------



## Aurikus (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich würde mal sagen, es war so knapp, das ich auflöse. 


38cm!!  
Somit wäre der Freak am Drücker........


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ok :q

dann schmeiß ich mal den Rapfen in de Runde...


----------



## Aurikus (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Auch wieder schwierig. 


Ich tippe mal auf 68cm..........


----------



## marcus7 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm?


----------



## zokker (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60cm?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

knapp, aber bisher noch zu hoch #y


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

"Schätzen" - haha.
59


----------



## brauni (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

56cm???


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 cm war richtig #6

spiderpike du darfst :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 58 cm?




Jetzt aber mal nen Bild mit dir drauf


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> Jetzt aber mal nen Bild mit dir drauf



Leider nicht auf meinem Smartphone Allroundi 
Ich löse morgen um 9:00 Uhr


----------



## Deep Down (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53cm!


----------



## xbsxrvxr (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62cm?


----------



## brauni (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68cm???


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59,5 cm

Schade


----------



## zokker (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50cm?


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

*55* hat der Schniepel.


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71 cm


----------



## Trollwut (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

56 cm


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65er.


----------



## Spiderpike (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> 59,5 cm
> 
> Schade



59 cm hat der gehabt......Allroundi bitte!!!


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok. Ist schon etwas älter das Bild aber zum Schätzen dürfte es reichen.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/14/89b5fa926723e7a6daa978ea1710b037.jpg


----------



## brauni (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28cm???


----------



## Nawachus (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

24 cm


----------



## -iguana (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

26cm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler2097 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm???


----------



## zokker (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

23cm?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon ein paar ziemlich nah, aber ich will es genau wissen. Bei so einer kleinen größe auf den Zentimeter genau, bitte.


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Nawachus schrieb:


> 24 cm





-iguana schrieb:


> 26cm


Ich nehm das dazwischen.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich nehm das dazwischen.




Dann darfst du als nächstes


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nachdem es heute, dem letzten Tag vor der Hechtschonzeit keinen Hecht gab, den ich hätte hier frisch einstellen können  dann halt eine BaFo.
Sehr selten in unseren Gewässern, ich war ca. 12x los um die mit einer Heuschrecke aus unserem Bach zu kitzeln.


----------



## zokker (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45cm?


----------



## marcus7 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 nehm ich


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41,5 cm sag ich.


----------



## Pippa (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Jose (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

@kati: 12x? für so ein fischli? ...üben...

ich denk das ist 'ne 47erin


----------



## kati48268 (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Jose schrieb:


> @kati: 12x? für so ein fischli? ...üben..


Üben hilft da _hier_ wenig, das war eher wie den schwarzen Knopf in der stockdustren Sporthalle finden. 


Pippa schrieb:


> Deine (Aus-)Maße kenne ich jetzt. Die hat 44.


Na, geht doch! :m


----------



## Spiderpike (14. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm

Ah *Pippa* hats schon....


----------



## Pippa (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Evildust (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Moin,

Petri dir, ich sag mal 48 cm hat die Gute.....Ach Jose wo sind deine Bilder mit"deinen"Fischlis", erst klotzen dann kleckern:m


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60 cm hat die


----------



## Aurikus (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Aus dieser Raterunde bin ich raus. Ich meine mich erinnern zu können, wie groß die Ds-Barbe war........



@Evildust: Der Jose ist aus dem Alter raus, um was vorzuzeigen. Da geht's nur noch ums nackte Überleben!! :-D


----------



## Angler2097 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70 cm #c


----------



## zokker (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82cm?


----------



## Nawachus (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57 cm


----------



## Pippa (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## zokker (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hab mal einen Zander rausgesucht.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## Nawachus (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## zokker (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



D1985 schrieb:


> 85 cm


Das war ja mal schnell, Du bist D1985.#6


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich muss mal wieder neue Bilder machen...

Hier noch eine Forelle


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34cm!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ähm ja das stimmt....sind 34


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sorry, ich hab bei den Dinger einfach ein Auge für!

Okay, ich mach mit ner Bachforelle weiter!





Ich mach es mal schwierig!


----------



## Spiderpike (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48 cm?


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kalt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich sag 55


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

schon besser!


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63 cm


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nein!


----------



## Angler2097 (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59 cm


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Es wird wieder kälter!


----------



## brauni (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57cm???


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Brrrrr! Nochmals kälter!


----------



## Aurikus (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60cm tippe ich mal..........


----------



## Deep Down (15. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Laaaangsam wird es wieder wärmer!


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62cm


----------



## zokker (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

61cm?


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Größer!|rolleyes


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

dann erhöhe ich mal auf 65 cm...


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm sag ich.


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nö!

So, nun schaut Euch mal meine linke Hand, die den Fisch hält, an und vergleicht diese mit der Größe der Bafo!


----------



## -iguana (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm


----------



## marcus7 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

na los, ich jetzt...73cm|bigeyes


----------



## Graf Cartman (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe auf 71 cm....


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay, ihr landet schon im Zielgebiet!


----------



## Spiderpike (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kannst Du uns evtl. nach der Auflösung noch nen Foto zeigen? Oder ist das das einzige? Ich frag schonmal bevor Du uns dann entwischt 

Geile Bafo


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Jau, hab ich! Ich hab meine Galerie aber derzeit extra gesperrt!


----------



## -iguana (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann sag ich 74cm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

zu lang!


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm |supergri


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nee! Eine Maßangabe ist noch offen!


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann kann's ja eigentlich nur 70 cm sein .... #c


----------



## Deep Down (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Jawoll! Treffer versenkt! Glückwunsch!

Hier noch zwei Pics im Album!
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=5547


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schöner Fang :m

Die zwei Grossen sind genau gleich lang. Viel Spass und Erfolg beim Raten


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55cm ?


----------



## STRULIK (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich sach ma 59cm!:m


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



AllroundhunterKib schrieb:


> 55cm ?



Mein lieber Scholli #6
Du bist dran, mein Bester |wavey:


----------



## Harry$ (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 62 cm

Gruss Harry


----------



## KaroFisch (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63...ohne "ich sach ma"...
definitiv


----------



## Jose (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich sach ma

hab ich da was nicht mitgekriegt oder zwei andere?



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli #6
> Du bist dran, mein Bester |wavey:


----------



## Angler2097 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Gleich die erste "Schätzung" war ein Treffer. Sie hatten 55cm. AllroundhunterKib ist daher dran #h


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Februar 2015)

Auch schon älter...

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/16/e99b652aa36df09426d9ce6088a282c1.jpg


... es läuft.  

[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Aurikus (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe mal auf 88cm.........


----------



## zokker (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90cm?


----------



## brauni (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85cm????


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich tippe auf 94....


----------



## Pippa (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## ewigerSchneider (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80 cm


----------



## kati48268 (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da gehen die Meinungen ja wieder weit auseinander.
*70*! #h


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach 99cm!


----------



## ewigerSchneider (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich sach 99cm!



Ich glaube, seit Begin der Angelei wurde NOCH NIE ein Fisch mit 99 cm gefangen ;-)


----------



## Deep Down (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ewigerSchneider schrieb:


> Ich glaube, seit Begin der Angelei wurde NOCH NIE ein Fisch mit 99 cm gefangen ;-)



So isses! Ich wollte auch nicht schon wieder dran sein, aber gleichfalls meinen Senf dazugeben!:q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen ja wieder weit auseinander.
> *70*! #h




Soviel hat ungefähr das was man auf dem Bild sieht. Also zu wenig.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Ich sach 99cm!




Das ist zuviel. Etwas kleiner war er dann doch.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer ist schon auf einen Zentimeter dran. Wenn bis heute abend nicht besseres kommt löse ich auf.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Bräuni schrieb:


> 85cm????




Du bist dran.

84 hatte der kleine.


----------



## brauni (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay dann geht's weiter!


----------



## Ruti Island (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 47cm


----------



## brauni (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay ich mach es kurz! Ruti du bist!:m


----------



## Forellenberti (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

49 cm


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich sag 47cm




Na dann mal los


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bei diesen Quikies hier, hat er vermutlich noch gar nicht bemerkt, dass er schon fertig ist.


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Stimmt [emoji15] tut mir leid Jungs, wird auch noch etwas dauern bis ich zu Hause bin


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kein Ding, dachte nur ich zitier mal dann bekommt man es in der Regel schneller mit.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

würde 47 raten


:q


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



observer schrieb:


> würde 47 raten


#d Du hast ja gar kein Augenmaß!

Ich schätze mindestens 47.
Und maximal 47.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schätze mindestens 47.
> Und maximal 47.



Also, irgendwas dazwischen! Gar nicht so einfach!


----------



## zokker (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Lese mir hier jetzt nicht alles durch. Ist mir zu blöd.
Iiiiiiich saaaaag maaaaal: 47cm


----------



## Ruti Island (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/18/bcd3a1fbc033bfbc56837276000f9669.jpg


----------



## zokker (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 55cm, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## Deep Down (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60cm!


----------



## brauni (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53cm???


----------



## Pippa (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## kati48268 (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich bleib bei 47. |rolleyes


----------



## grubenreiner (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50 glatt


----------



## Forellenberti (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

56 cm


----------



## Harry$ (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 ???


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 cm..


----------



## Aurikus (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57cm ist mein Tipp


----------



## Spiderpike (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

49 zentimeter


----------



## Nawachus (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52 cm


----------



## topbiss (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm


----------



## Main Doktor (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

46cm......


----------



## Breamhunter (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Pippa schrieb:


> Das is schon n 68er!



Die sahen doch eher so aus :vik:


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51 cm


----------



## Ruti Island (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm ist richtig! Topbiss, du bist


----------



## topbiss (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

:vik: 

Dann führe ich mal mit dem nächsten Hecht fort!


----------



## BigBoef (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm


----------



## Deep Down (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach 73cm!


----------



## Angler2097 (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm ;+


----------



## exil-dithschi (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 isser


----------



## Nawachus (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75 cm


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm war auch mein erster Gedanke.

Sag dann mal 79 cm.


----------



## topbiss (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> 78 cm war auch mein erster Gedanke.
> 
> Sag dann mal 79 cm.



Is richtig!#6 Dann gebe ich mal den Ball an dich weiter.


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Upps, da habe ich sogar richtig geraten.

Leider ist mein privater PC momentan nicht i.O. Das Ding booted immer wieder neu. Sitze z.Z. am Firmenrechner und habe keine Bilder hier gespeichert, gebe an den Nächsten weiter, Angler2097 wäre dann dran.


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mach mal bitte jemand Anderes weiter. Ich muss zur Arbeit ...


----------



## -iguana (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann mach ich mal mit nem Exoten weiter!


----------



## Main Doktor (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

116cm..


----------



## Harry$ (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

101 cm

 Gruß Harry


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

106 cm


----------



## hanzz (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 ???


----------



## topbiss (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

97 cm!


----------



## Tobi92 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

111cm?


----------



## zokker (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120cm?


----------



## Aurikus (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach mal 118cm.......


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der Fisch auf dem Bild ist ziemlich "Geveitelt" schätze daher nur auf 90 cm.

Hoffendlich liege ich nicht wieder richtig, habe immer noch kein Bild.


----------



## grubenreiner (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## kati48268 (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> 90 cm.





grubenreiner schrieb:


> 85 cm


Irgendwo dazwischen ...*88*.


----------



## -iguana (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

U-See wieder richtig 90cm


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## u-see fischer (20. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Upps, da habe ich sogar richtig geraten.
> 
> Leider ist mein privater PC momentan nicht i.O. Das Ding booted immer wieder neu. Sitze z.Z. am Firmenrechner und habe keine Bilder hier gespeichert, gebe an den Nächsten weiter, Angler2097 wäre dann dran.



Zitiere mich ungern selber, habe z.Z. keine Bilder.



-iguana schrieb:


> U-See wieder richtig 90cm



Vieleicht ist bei dem Angeltripp ja auch noch ein anderer Fisch an den Haken gegangen.

Das Raten ist bei Meeresfischen doch sehr interessant, schöne Bilder gibt es dann noch dazu.


----------



## Pippa (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52 cm


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48cm?


----------



## Pippa (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59cm?


----------



## Pippa (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sooo, das Ausschlafen hab ich mir nicht nehmen lassen 

Hier das Bild
Sollte mit Größenvergleich nicht allzu schwer sein.

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/21/3e724a4aa817ba11f5ea359e5971eb89.jpg


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50cm?


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm


----------



## Ghost Rider (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

49cm|rolleyes


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45 cm


----------



## BigBoef (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41 cm


----------



## Nawachus (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55 cm


----------



## Breamhunter (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn es ein normales Bic-Feuerzeug und kein Mini ist ist die Forelle 47 cm groß !


----------



## grubenreiner (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

46 cm


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Wenn es ein normales Bic-Feuerzeug und kein Mini



Ist ein normales 

Der erste Tipp war gleich richtig, hatte exakt 50cm 
Zokker schwing deine Aale


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na, wenn Aale gewünscht werden. Den linken bitte.


----------



## topbiss (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Links 80cm, mitte 3cm, rechts 75cm


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



topbiss schrieb:


> Links 80cm, mitte 3cm, rechts 75cm


6, falsch, setzen!!!


----------



## Tobi92 (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## exil-dithschi (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



topbiss schrieb:


> Links 80cm, mitte 3cm, rechts 75cm


:m


101cm


----------



## BigBoef (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95 cm


----------



## Pippa (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Nawachus (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79 cm


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Pippa schrieb:


> So ein Eimer ist 35 cm hoch. Du bist 4 x Eimer, also 1,40 m. Der Aal hat 2/3 deiner Körpergröße.
> 
> Lösung: *93 cm*.
> Da die Antwort bereits im Umlauf ist, sage ich 92 cm.
> ...


Gut gerechnet, wenn bloß das Räumliche nicht wär.

Es ist noch kein Volltreffer dabei. Einer war schon bis auf einen Zentimeter dran.


----------



## oker_s (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94  ........................


----------



## zokker (21. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich gebe mal einen Tipp: er wog 1420g und hatte Bierflaschendicke.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

Das Bild is wie ein schlimmer Unfall. Eigentlich will man nicht hinschauen, aber tut es trotzdem.
81 übrigens


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Das Bild is wie ein schlimmer Unfall. Eigentlich will man nicht hinschauen, aber tut es trotzdem.
> 81 übrigens


Petri zum toten Barsch
Was soll das denn heißen, Du sollst Dich auf den Fisch konzentrieren. 

81 ist übrigens richtig.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hab ich nicht gefangen, is nur vorbeigetrieben 
Ein wenig weniger Aal wär auf dem Bild nicht verkehrt gewesen :vik:


http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/21/83dee91907682f3cde34b725d8856790.jpg


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm ?


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115cm?


----------



## Harry$ (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

125cm?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

134cm


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Allahu Akbar
*130*.


----------



## BigBoef (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

132 cm


----------



## Aurikus (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

138cm.........


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einige warn schon relativ nah dran. Wenns keiner trifft, lös ich heut Abend auf #h


----------



## Aurikus (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na, da hättest du jetzt aber wenigstens für die anderen nen kleinen Tip geben können......... ;-)


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Na, da hättest du jetzt aber wenigstens für die anderen nen kleinen Tip geben können......... ;-)



Na gut. Der nähste, der dran war, lag um 5 cm daneben #6


----------



## Aurikus (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na also. Das hilft doch jetzt sicherlich weiter! :-D


----------



## MEnkirch (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

133 cm


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120cm?


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

125cm.


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 120cm?




Treffer. Exakt 120cm hatte der Bursche


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wie bin ich da nur drauf gekommen 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/22/4485e6ff758cf7c4ab8fd4eb95f880e9.jpg

Um die obere geht's 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/22/33cd2500f1a733346ab51fbeb21f8e06.jpg

Mageninhalt war auch noch erkennbar


----------



## Harry$ (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44 cm


----------



## kati48268 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Irgendwas Mitte bis Ende 50...   *58*!


----------



## Pippa (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

..........


----------



## Nawachus (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm


----------



## Tobi92 (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bisher waren fast alle etwas zu hoch


----------



## zokker (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

33cm?


----------



## brauni (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50cm???


----------



## Trollwut (22. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48 cm


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich tippe auf 41 cm :m


----------



## Tobi92 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann lös ich mal auf 
47cm
Trollwut du bist


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nicht mal in Ruhe angeln kann man.
Bin noch unterwegs, stell heut abend was ein


----------



## zokker (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wir warten hier, wie auf glühenden Kohlen und der Herr geht angeln. Also nein ...


----------



## Harry$ (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das mein ich aber auch .......heute schon gefühlte 100 mal geschaut.......und immer noch nix........lach..#h

Gruss Harry


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wir raten so lange die Länge seines Taliban-Barts, also von der Kinnspitze bis zum längsten Zipfel - ohne langziehen.





Wer will zuerst?


----------



## Deep Down (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay, 5cm!


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2015)

kati48268 schrieb:


> Wir raten so lange die Länge seines Taliban-Barts, also von der Kinnspitze bis zum längsten Zipfel - ohne langziehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So, dann rate doch mal. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/02/24/84d5d9eea2eecc0dd1eb91b3b5efe03a.jpg


Und hier gibts eins so ganz mit ohne Bart :m


----------



## Spiderpike (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm?


----------



## zokker (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wer ist das denn???

95cm?


----------



## Jose (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

zum längeschätzen ist zuviel hose davor :m


----------



## kati48268 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> So, dann rate doch mal.


Also: der Bart ist exakt halb so lang wie Zokkers Aal in der Mitte auf dem 3-Schlangen-Bild.

Und der Hecht hat genau *1m*.


----------



## Nawachus (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103 cm


----------



## Trollwut (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Also: der Bart ist exakt halb so lang wie Zokkers Aal in der Mitte auf dem 3-Schlangen-Bild.



Ey, du sollst den Ziegenbart, und nicht die Länge der Koteletten schätzen :m


----------



## BigBoef (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105 cm


----------



## brauni (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108cm???


----------



## Harry$ (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96cm ???


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93 cm ;+


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich werf mal die 92 cm dazwischen... |supergri


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ein Tipp noch: ich war auch damals schon über 1,80 groß...


----------



## Aurikus (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

117cm...........


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99cm


----------



## Trollwut (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Unglaublich, wie so ein schlanker, 7kg schwerer, nicht vorgehaltener Hecht Probleme machen kann.
1.07 wärs gewesen, dementsprechend macht @Bräuni weiter, da er nur einen cm daneben lag


----------



## brauni (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da bleiben wir mal bei einem hecht!!


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,04 m


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1.15m?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,14 ?


----------



## Aurikus (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109cm.......


----------



## BigBoef (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

116 cm


----------



## Harry$ (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

107cm ???


----------



## Spiderpike (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1180mm


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105 cm ????


----------



## marcus7 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1100000*10^-6m?


----------



## nordbeck (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103

wichtig wär auch ein einheitliches messen, gerade bei größeren fischen können da ja schonmal messtoleranzen von 1-5 cm entstehen.


----------



## brauni (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 1,04 m



Und wieder zurück an Dich!:m


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

:m


----------



## lute (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

146cm. wahrscheinlich zu viel, aber wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt.


----------



## Harry$ (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

137cm???


----------



## Nawachus (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

145 cm


----------



## Aurikus (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

134cm......


----------



## xaru (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

129 cm


----------



## ameisentattoo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

121cm


----------



## spike999 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

141cm


----------



## brauni (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,20m?


----------



## Aalzheimer (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,26m


----------



## BigBoef (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

135 cm


----------



## Trollwut (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nur weil ihr meinen letzten Fisch fast alle zu niedrig gestapelt habt, müsst ihr den jetzt nicht zu hoch stapeln


----------



## topbiss (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

willst du das Ergebnis mit Nachkommastellen oder was ist hier los?  125cm würde ich sagen...


----------



## xaru (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann setz ich nochmal mit 106 cm an


----------



## ameisentattoo (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

111cm .... Alaaf|kopfkrat


----------



## grubenreiner (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112        .


----------



## Jose (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

137,275


----------



## zokker (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

119 cm


----------



## Trollwut (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> 111cm .... Alaaf|kopfkrat




Weitermachen!
110 warens genau. 
140 sehen schon gaaaanz anders vom Format her aus


----------



## Trollwut (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Weitermachen!
> 110 warens genau.
> 140 sehen schon gaaaanz anders vom Format her aus



Da von Ameisentatoo scheinbar nichts kommt, macht @grubenreiner bitte weiter, er wäre in der "Nähe" der Nächste.



grubenreiner schrieb:


> 112        .


----------



## JasonP (1. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und alles wartet auf grubenreiner :q


----------



## Spiderpike (1. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ne Mail hilft oft.....nur will ich ned immer schreiben^^


----------



## ameisentattoo (1. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sorry, war etwas abwesend....

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk

Tapatalk ist beim Einfügen des Fotos gerade abgeraucht....#q

Jetzt aber:


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> Sorry, war etwas abwesend....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk
> 
> ...



Was lange währt wird endlich gut #h
Und dieser Zander hat 77cm


----------



## Jose (1. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

>>>> 87


----------



## u-see fischer (1. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der Zander ist genau 85 cm lang.


----------



## Harry$ (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82cm???#h


----------



## Angler2097 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80 cm?


----------



## zokker (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92cm?


----------



## ameisentattoo (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das ging schnell. Richtige Antwort von zokker.

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## zokker (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich kann nicht nur Aale.


----------



## xaru (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

46 cm?


----------



## Nawachus (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## topbiss (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42 cm?


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

47 cm


----------



## grubenreiner (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44cm    .


----------



## brauni (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52cm!


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die hat knapp über 50cm ! Ich sach mal 51cm!


----------



## lute (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48cm!


----------



## marcus7 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ulkige Form|bigeyes
56cm!


----------



## zokker (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war schon mal dicht dran.


----------



## Spiderpike (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55 cm?


----------



## Deep Down (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann hat sie 50cm!


----------



## BigBoef (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51 cm


----------



## zokker (2. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 55 cm?



Du hast es!!! Sie war genau 55cm.


----------



## zokker (4. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Weil sich Spiderpike nicht meldet, kann auch ruhig ein anderer. Wer will der kann.


----------



## grubenreiner (4. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na, dann bin ich mal so frei und springe ein....


----------



## zokker (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75cm?


----------



## ameisentattoo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## Harry$ (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72cm ???


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wieso guckst du denn so knurrig? |rolleyes
 Ich sach ma *Siebzich*.


----------



## bacalo (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der hat doch keine 70ig -höchstens 69 cm.
 Ob er deswegen grummelich guggt?


----------



## Angler9999 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 what else


----------



## lute (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70 hat der niemals. darum tippe ich 64


----------



## Silvio.i (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71cm hat der definitiv


----------



## grubenreiner (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Wieso guckst du denn so knurrig? |rolleyes
> Ich sach ma *Siebzich*.



Punkt 1: Siebzich is richtig. Du bist dran.

Punkt 2: Morgens um sechs bei ca. 3°C, der Kaffee kocht grad zum ersten mal....Biß...Kaffee profesionell umgeschüttet. Da war mein gesicht noch beim verlorenen Kaffee und noch nicht beim Zander angekommen


----------



## kati48268 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



grubenreiner schrieb:


> Morgens um sechs bei ca. 3°C, der Kaffee kocht grad zum ersten mal....Biß...Kaffee profesionell umgeschüttet. Da war mein gesicht noch beim verlorenen Kaffee und noch nicht beim Zander angekommen





grubenreiner schrieb:


> Punkt 1: Siebzich is richtig. Du bist dran.


Bin immer wieder verblüfft über meine Treffer.

Da ich nicht vor morgen Abend dazu komme ein Bild raus zu kramen, trete ich die nächste Runde ab.
Und ich finde *Lute* hat sich mit seinem Spruch die nächste Nummer mehr als verdient.


lute schrieb:


> 70 hat der niemals.


----------



## lute (5. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

na gut, dann sei es so. um 23:00 uhr lade ich hoch, von meinem smartphone aus klappt es leider nicht.


----------



## lute (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So, etwas verspätet, aber besser spät als nie.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hmmm |kopfkrat so leicht über 30 irgendwo... *34*.


----------



## grubenreiner (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach ma 35 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

dann nehme ich mal 36cm


----------



## Harry$ (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm ???


----------



## lute (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da noch kein Treffer, ein zweites Bild vom gleichen Fisch 
Das Messer wirkt übrigens sehr irreführend.


----------



## zokker (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42cm?


----------



## BigBoef (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## ameisentattoo (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28cm

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## plattfisch56 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43cm ist glaube ok.


----------



## kati48268 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ameisentattoo schrieb:


> 28cm





plattfisch56 schrieb:


> 43cm


Da passt ja langsam noch ein ganzer Barsch dazwischen |rolleyes


----------



## brauni (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44cm?


----------



## lute (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch kein Treffer dabei. Spätestens morgen Vormittag löse ich auf.
Er ist übrigens unter 44cm.


----------



## Tobi92 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36 klare Sache


----------



## Nawachus (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39 cm


----------



## lute (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Nawachus schrieb:


> 39 cm



Das stimmt. Darum darfst jetzt du.


----------



## kati48268 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39...


lute schrieb:


> Das Messer wirkt übrigens sehr irreführend.


Bist du im Nebenjob Schlachter oder Ripper?


----------



## Nawachus (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo

 Bitte schön


----------



## Harry$ (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 82 cm.
Gruß Harry


----------



## Tobi92 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81 cm?


----------



## lute (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



kati48268 schrieb:


> 39...
> 
> Bist du im Nebenjob Schlachter oder Ripper?



Irgendwie beides 

Ich tippe 85cm


----------



## plattfisch56 (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98cm würde Ich schätzen


----------



## xaru (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89 cm?


----------



## brauni (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86cm?


----------



## BigBoef (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm


----------



## JasonP (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88 cm


----------



## u-see fischer (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der Hecht ist ebenfalls sehr gut "geveitelt", sage daher 78 cm.


----------



## hanzz (7. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83 cm


----------



## zokker (8. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90cm?


----------



## Nawachus (8. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo


 Ihr seit dicht dran aber richtig war noch keiner, wenn es bis heute abend keiner hat lös ich auf.

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Silvio.i (8. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz klar 92cm


----------



## feko (8. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (8. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75 cm #c


----------



## Nawachus (8. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo

 94 cm war die gute Silvio.i war glaub ich am nahesden dran.

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Silvio.i (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann lege ich auch mal einen dazu.
 hat den ganzen Tag geregnet, Und nach vier Stunden gab es einen Biss:


----------



## Spiderpike (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86er ?


----------



## zokker (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84cm?


----------



## Harry$ (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85cm???


----------



## kati48268 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Größer... *92*.


----------



## mefohunter84 (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach mal..|kopfkrat  87 cm! #6


----------



## Silvio.i (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch nicht die richtige Länge beigewesen. 
 Ein Tipp: Die letzten beiden war am ehesten dran.


----------



## nordbeck (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 glatt


----------



## brauni (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89cm ?


----------



## BigBoef (9. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm


----------



## ameisentattoo (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ziemlich genau 100cm

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## Silvio.i (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> 90 glatt



 Wir haben einen Sieger #6

 Glatte 90cm, aber ein Kampfschwein vor dem Herren.


----------



## nordbeck (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Cheers. Sieht man schon am Rücken dass die Dame power hat. Gewicht war für die Länge bestimmt auch ordentlich? Denke fast 7kg oder? 

Frischer Fisch 

http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/03/10/c3cce1d1638c69220fd8813d26a01c83.jpg


----------



## Nawachus (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

101cm


----------



## zokker (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

104cm?


----------



## nordbeck (10. März 2015)

Noch nicht richtig [emoji12]


----------



## Harry$ (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

102cm ???


----------



## nordbeck (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Auch nicht. Was mich wundert bei Fischen unter einem Meter wurde hier schon deutlich über 110 geschätzt und bei nem nicht vorgehaltenen meter setzt ihr (wenn auch geringfügig) zu niedrig an.


----------



## mefohunter84 (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na ja....|rolleyes  Tippe mal auf 107 cm. #6#h


----------



## 50er-Jäger (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109cm würde ich sagen


----------



## Spiderpike (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

106 cm


----------



## nordbeck (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Spider Pike! Bingo 

Mefo, wie bitte naja?


----------



## BigBoef (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ah ok.......


----------



## BigBoef (10. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 cm


----------



## brauni (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Jetzt sind wir schon in einem heissen Terrain


----------



## zokker (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60cm?


----------



## Nawachus (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

61 cm


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Spider Pike! Bingo
> 
> Mefo, wie bitte naja?



Alles easy. #6
Das "Na ja" ist so zu verstehen.... ich überlege mal, ich schätze ab, na ja....
Hatte keine "bösen" Hintergedanken!
Petri! #6 |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mein Tipp: 64 cm  #6


----------



## Spiderpike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also zwei waren um je 1cm drann bis jetzt...


----------



## zokker (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nun ist ja einfach, fifty fifty Chance.


----------



## brauni (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63???


----------



## Spiderpike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nein nicht 63 cm


----------



## Lil Torres (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nein tiefer......


----------



## Harry$ (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59cm ???


----------



## Spiderpike (11. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59 cm....ja richtig.... Du bist Harry!


----------



## Harry$ (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So dann will ich mal.
 Gruß Harry


----------



## zokker (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wad fürn Apparat.

1.26m?


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wirklich ein tolles Exemplar. #6
Sicherlich genau 132 cm lang! #6


----------



## Spiderpike (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schöner Hecht....ein Traum.   124cm?


----------



## Harry$ (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo zusammen!
Ihr liegt alle etwas zu hoch.....


----------



## Förde-Burns (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,12m


----------



## Harry$ (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,09m #6


----------



## ameisentattoo (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dickes Teil. Aber wenn er ihn soweit nach vorne halten kann, kann er ja nicht so schwer sein... ;-).  101cm

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## plattfisch56 (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Toller Fisch,114cm


----------



## brauni (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108cm?


----------



## Trollwut (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 115cm


----------



## Harry$ (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Platt6
du hast getroffen
Er hatte genau 114cm und 12070g.

Gruß Harry


----------



## BigBoef (12. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115 cm


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (13. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ach verdammt


----------



## plattfisch56 (13. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tut mir leid,bringe hier kein Foto rein.
 Bin nicht so PC-fit-oder hab nen Hund drin.
 Besser ein anderer Spetzl springt ein.

 Danke Steffen


----------



## zokker (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn keiner will, dann springe ich mal ein. Hab ein von 1984 gefunden.




Gruß zokker


----------



## Harry$ (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

111cm ???


----------



## Trollwut (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wunderschön 
113cm


----------



## brauni (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,08m?


----------



## TroutHunterAlex (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,04m


----------



## Nawachus (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120 cm


----------



## zokker (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch kein Volltreffer bis jetzt. Lag auch noch keiner wirklich dicht dran.


----------



## Angler2097 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm #c


----------



## BigBoef (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm


----------



## zokker (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

doppelt gilt nicht - ist nicht mal nah dran


----------



## plattfisch56 (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Danke Zokker fürs einspringen.
 Hattest jah damals noch richtig Wolle aufn Kopf.


----------



## zokker (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



plattfisch56 schrieb:


> Hattest jah damals noch richtig Wolle aufn Kopf.


Hab ich doch noch












 ,nur wo anders.


----------



## Spiderpike (14. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

122 cm?


----------



## BigBoef (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sorry mein Handy hat die Seite nicht aktualisiert, dann sag ich mal 119 cm


----------



## JasonP (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

121 cm


----------



## zokker (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Es war noch nicht mal einer auf 2cm dran.
Am Nachmittag löse ich auf.


----------



## Harry$ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt !!!

Gruss Harry


----------



## Lil Torres (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

129 cm


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

148,5cm#h


----------



## Harry$ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Könnte ich nochmal ?


----------



## nobbi1962 (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Harry$ schrieb:


> 111cm ???


na los fahr schon mal den Wagen vor|wavey:ist doch nur ein Spiel.


----------



## Harry$ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok...dann würde ich 116cm sagen.


----------



## zokker (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bingo Harry$,
hast gut gerechnet.:vik: Du bist dran.







@nobbi1962, das wär ein Traum von mir, bestimmt nicht nur von mir.


----------



## Harry$ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo zusammen!
 Wollte mich aber nicht vordrängeln.
 Naja, wie gesagt ist ja nur ein Spiel.
 Nochmal ein Hecht vom letzten Jahr.
 Gruß Harry


----------



## Harry$ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sorry....mit dem Bild klappt im Moment nicht, kommt aber noch.


----------



## zokker (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schätze mal irgentwas zwischen 80 - 100cm.

Ich sag mal, 90cm?


----------



## Harry$ (15. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mensch volltreffer gleich beim ersten mal.
Glückwunsch.
Gruß Harry


----------



## zokker (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da hatte ich ja Glück.


----------



## Nawachus (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Harry$ (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo zusammen!|wavey:
 Ich Tippe mal auf  97cm.

 Gruß Harry


----------



## BigBoef (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

102 cm


----------



## Trollwut (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Seltsamer Aal...
93cm


----------



## zokker (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr liegt alle noch daneben.


----------



## labralehn (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

116cm


----------



## zokker (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93 bis 116cm
Naja, ihr habt es ja ganz gut eingekreist.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105 cm?


----------



## zokker (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 105 cm?



Gut aufgepasst. Du bist dran.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mein Saibling von heute:


----------



## Harry$ (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nicht so einfach....
Ich sag mal 42cm.

Gruß Harry


----------



## JasonP (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mhh, harry hat recht, aus dem winkel wird das echt schwer,
ich sag mal 45 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (16. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Harry$ schrieb:


> Nicht so einfach....
> Ich sag mal 42cm.
> 
> Gruß Harry



Punktlandung Harry


----------



## Harry$ (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Morgen zusammen....
 Da hatte ich ja Glück .....oder man wird immer besser.
 Hier mal ein Zander.

 Gruß Harry


----------



## Nawachus (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73 cm


----------



## zokker (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85cm?


----------



## brauni (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78cm?


----------



## Trollwut (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81cm!!


----------



## Spiderpike (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77 cm?


----------



## labralehn (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm


----------



## Harry$ (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo.......
Einer  ist bis auf  1cm dran.

Gruss Harry


----------



## BigBoef (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80 cm


----------



## Deddl (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm .


----------



## plattfisch56 (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Harry$ (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Immer noch keiner richtig.


----------



## JasonP (17. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Harry$ schrieb:


> Nicht so einfach....
> Ich sag mal 42cm.
> 
> Gruß Harry




Erster versuch und gleich das Schiff versenkt. Respekt!

Zu deinem Bild sagt ich mal 82 cm


----------



## Harry$ (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Morgen zusammen....

 Will denn keiner mehr?

 Oder soll ich auflösen?

 Gruß Harry


----------



## Spiderpike (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich würde gegen Mittag lösen....aber des darfst alles Du entscheiden Harry


----------



## Harry$ (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

OK....
 Dann so um 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Silvio.i (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich werfe mal 86cm in den Raum.


----------



## Harry$ (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo zusammen....
Dann will ich auflösen.......er hatte genau 84cm.
Soweit ich das gesehen habe, war zokker am dichtesten mit 85cm dran.

Gruß Harry


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

?????


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42 cm


----------



## ameisentattoo (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45cm

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der Eimer ist oben 38cm. dann hat der Barsch 49cm.


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Der Eimer ist oben 38cm. dann hat der Barsch 49cm.



Wenn ich jetzt zu hause wär, würde ich ja mal nachmessen. Irgentwas stimmt mit Deiner Rechnung nicht.


----------



## Harry$ (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann sag ich mal 48cm.


----------



## brauni (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43cm?


----------



## BigBoef (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

47 cm


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Der Eimer ist oben 38cm. dann hat der Barsch 49cm.



Das Maß hatte ich auch genommen, aber dem Barsch nur 4 cm dazu gegeben, da der Barsch etwas schräg auf dem Deckel vom Farbeimer liegt.
die 38 cm sind für einen 15l Eimer.
Sind die Maße des Deckels von einem 25L Eimer gleich dem eines 15l Eimers?


----------



## zokker (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



BigBoef schrieb:


> 47 cm



Bingo BigBoef.


----------



## labralehn (18. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Glückwunsch BigBoef.


----------



## BigBoef (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So und weiter geht es...


----------



## Angler2097 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm ;+


----------



## Harry$ (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110cm???


 Gruß Harry


----------



## labralehn (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120 cm


----------



## zokker (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 1m.


----------



## brauni (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm?


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

123 cm


----------



## BigBoef (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Unter 1m !


----------



## JasonP (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm?


----------



## BigBoef (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



JasonP schrieb:


> 95 cm




Knapp vorbei.... er hatte 96 cm!

Du bist an der Reihe


----------



## JasonP (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich muss erstmal abgeben an spiderpike. Bin erst am Samstag wieder am Rechner. Im moment bin ich nur mobil unterwegs und hab  kein Foto


----------



## zokker (19. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Spiderpike hat mich gebeten ein Foto einzustellen.

Sohnemann 1991.


----------



## brauni (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95cm?


----------



## xaru (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108 cm?


----------



## Harry$ (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm???


----------



## Trollwut (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108cm


----------



## heinrichs (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

101 cm ?


----------



## BigBoef (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

106 cm


----------



## zokker (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



BigBoef schrieb:


> 106 cm



Bingo BigBoef. Du bist dran.
Gruß zokker


----------



## ulfisch (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

15,5X5cm habe ich gemessen|kopfkrat oder um was gehts hier?


----------



## Spiderpike (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 15,5X5cm habe ich gemessen|kopfkrat oder um was gehts hier?



Um die geschätzte Länge des zuvor geposteten Raubfisches.
Jeder darf einen Tipp abgeben worauf dann der Gewinner bekanntgegeben wird und er dann selbst mit einen Fangfoto drann ist


----------



## zokker (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



ulfisch schrieb:


> 15,5X5cm habe ich gemessen|kopfkrat oder um was gehts hier?



Ja ulfisch, hast es gecheckt. Jetzt mußt Du nur noch ein Bild davon posten.


----------



## ulfisch (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ja ulfisch, hast es gecheckt. Jetzt mußt Du nur noch ein Bild davon posten.


:q:q geilo!


----------



## BigBoef (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Fangfrisch von gestern!


----------



## brauni (20. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78cm?


----------



## xaru (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm?


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Petri heil zu der 88 cm Laube :q


----------



## BigBoef (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch kein Treffer. Kleiner Tipp die neun steht vorne


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn ich nur + Laube (10cm) geschrieben hätte.
Ok jeder darf ja nur einmal seinen Tipp abgeben. #h


----------



## Nawachus (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94 cm


----------



## zokker (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90cm?


----------



## BigBoef (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zokker du darfst weiter machen er hatte 91 cm


----------



## zokker (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

?????


----------



## Harry$ (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok....dann fang ich mal an.
37cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## labralehn (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm


----------



## BigBoef (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm


----------



## brauni (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm?


----------



## zokker (21. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



BigBoef schrieb:


> 40 cm



Genau 40cm war er. BB Du bist dran.
Gruß ...


----------



## BigBoef (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und weiter geht es...


----------



## zokker (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ist schwer. Ich schätze so 7cm?


----------



## Allrounder17 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

13cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

27cm ?


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

25cm !


----------



## zokker (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ach es geht wohl um den Barsch?
Da sag ich mal 33cm.


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Ach es geht wohl um den Barsch?
> Da sag ich mal 33cm.




Den andern hab ich gar nicht gesehn


----------



## Nawachus (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28 cm


----------



## Trollwut (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und die Seite 100 ist erreicht.
Freut mich, dass die Idee so gut ankommt!!! #h


----------



## Allrounder17 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Und die Seite 100 ist erreicht.
> Freut mich, dass die Idee so gut ankommt!!! #h



Und bald auch die 1000. Nachricht


----------



## BigBoef (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch kein Treffer, aber zokker war schon ziemlich nah !


----------



## brauni (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm?


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

29.5 cm |supergri


----------



## Harry$ (22. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34cm???


----------



## mefohunter84 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm


----------



## Lightman (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

31,5cm


----------



## BigBoef (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bräuni Volltreffer


----------



## brauni (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay da mach ich mal weiter!:m


----------



## Spiderpike (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm?


----------



## zokker (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Och, da ist aber einer schleimig geworden. Ich fass die Viecher, wenn's geht, gar nicht mehr an.

Zur Länge??? Genau 1m.


----------



## Angler2097 (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95 cm ;+


----------



## brauni (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr seit alle noch recht weit weg! Geht mal bissl höher!


----------



## Sledge (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

118cm, sieht man doch:m

#h


----------



## Harry$ (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

125cm???


----------



## BigBoef (23. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109 cm


----------



## Alex1860 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

117cm


----------



## brauni (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer ist bis auf 1 cm ran!


----------



## Nawachus (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm


----------



## Deddl (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

116cm.


----------



## Trollwut (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

124.
Ganz schöner Schlund, mein lieber!


----------



## labralehn (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

126 cm


----------



## brauni (24. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Deddl schrieb:


> 116cm.



Bingo! Du machst weiter!#h


----------



## brauni (26. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay ich würde sagen Alex 1860 macht weiter!:g


----------



## Spiderpike (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wer ein Bild hat soll einstellen....ist einfacher
...jetzt ist dann Wochenende


----------



## zokker (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn keiner mehr will und bevor der Tröt in der Versenkung verschwindet ...|wavey:


----------



## brauni (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,12m?


----------



## Minddrill (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hmm... 95er


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na zum Glück hälst du uns nicht wieder deinen Aal in die Kamera :m:m

1,14


----------



## Spiderpike (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92er ?


----------



## Angler2097 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1 Meter???


----------



## Harry$ (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

111cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## zokker (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Na zum Glück hälst du uns nicht wieder deinen Aal in die Kamera :m:m
> 
> 1,14



Hehe Aal ist doch auch gut.
1,14 war der Hecht und 10,6kg.
Du bist dran Trollwut.#6


----------



## Trollwut (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na gut, wer einen Aal wünscht... 

Ich hätte gerne den Linken geschätzt


----------



## zokker (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wad för gaude Aals.

85cm hed hei.


----------



## BigBoef (27. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89 cm


----------



## Harry$ (28. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## ameisentattoo (28. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

100 cm

this message has been checked by project PRISM


----------



## Trollwut (28. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Joa, es wird langsam. Aber so ganz getroffen is noch nicht |wavey:


----------



## Spiderpike (28. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

102 cm?


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (28. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94 cm


----------



## Nawachus (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Nawachus schrieb:


> 98 cm



Bitte weitermachen!

97cm wäre die korrekte Lösung gewesen, mit 98 lagst du am nähsten dran.


Das war meine beste Aalnacht damals, zwar nur 3 Stück, aber der kleinste hatte 89cm :k


----------



## Nawachus (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok Mal ein Zander


----------



## Trollwut (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71cm #h


----------



## BigBoef (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 cm


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 cm


----------



## Lil Torres (29. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## zokker (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm?


----------



## Harry$ (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm ???

Gruß Harry


----------



## ZanderBub (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59cm???


----------



## phirania (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm ??


----------



## Spiderpike (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73cm?


----------



## mefohunter84 (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83 cm


----------



## Nawachus (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo

 Zwei waren schon bis auf einen cm dran wenn es bis morgen keiner hat lös ich auf.

 Gruß Markus


----------



## brauni (30. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86cm?


----------



## Nawachus (31. März 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo

 84cm war der dicke. Wer will der darf .

 Gruß Markus


----------



## Spiderpike (2. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann will ich doch ma


----------



## warenandi (2. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41cm...#c


----------



## Zat (2. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38cm|rolleyes


----------



## spezi.aale (2. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32cm ;+


----------



## Spiderpike (2. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> 32cm ;+



Richtig....your turn!


----------



## Spiderpike (3. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok dann stell ich noch eins ein


----------



## zokker (3. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm?


----------



## spezi.aale (3. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ok dann stell ich noch eins ein
> Anhang anzeigen 231376




du bist aber schnell...
Ich hab nicht mal mitkommen das ich richtig lag. 

knapp maßig sag ich 29 cm!?


----------



## Nawachus (4. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (4. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> du bist aber schnell...
> Ich hab nicht mal mitkommen das ich richtig lag.
> 
> knapp maßig sag ich 29 cm!?



Deswegen auch mal nachschauen....


----------



## Rhxnxr (4. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm ?


----------



## BigBoef (4. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

33 cm


----------



## felixR (4. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44 cm sag ich


----------



## Harry$ (4. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## Spiderpike (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zwischen den letzten beiden ist die Länge.....morgen Mittag lös ich auf


----------



## spezi.aale (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Zwischen den letzten beiden ist die Länge.....morgen Mittag lös ich auf



nah ja im leben hatte sie keine "35cm" ABER okay


----------



## Spiderpike (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hab ich ja auch nicht Behaubtet


----------



## Trollwut (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Rhöner schrieb:


> 40 cm ?



41 war die Forelle....Du bist!!!


----------



## Rhxnxr (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok dann noch ne Forelle


----------



## Nawachus (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm


----------



## Harry$ (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich denke 42cm?

Gruß Harry


----------



## BigBoef (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schätze 36cm.


----------



## Derdenaalfängt (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm


----------



## felixR (5. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm?


----------



## Rhxnxr (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Auflösung: die Forelle war 44, demnach waren felixR und Spiderpike am nähesten dran.


----------



## felixR (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok dann will ich auch mal. Sorry für das Bild ich war aber allein. http://tapatalk.*ih.com/v2/15/04/06/8c8504940f637178eaafa94bffe38dee.jpg


----------



## Nawachus (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35 cm


----------



## Trollwut (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm. Das Maul is schon sehr massiv


----------



## Angler2097 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45 cm ;+


----------



## felixR (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kleine tip, meine Hand ist von kleinen Finger bis zeige Finger etwa 9 cm breit.


----------



## BigBoef (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

33cm ?


----------



## felixR (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Angler2097 ist am weitesten dran. Ich löse mal auf. 48cm war er , aber es täuscht echt auf dem Bild.


----------



## Teichbubi (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Puh wenn ich ihn mit Barschbildern bekannter Größe vergleiche, kann der an die 50 haben. Um mich festzulegen sag ich 47


----------



## Spiderpike (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ist schon gelöst...48cm hatte der Barsch und *Angler2097* ist drann


----------



## Angler2097 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hecht


----------



## BigBoef (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79 cm?


----------



## spezi.aale (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm


----------



## Teichbubi (6. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Ist schon gelöst...48cm hatte der Barsch und *Angler2097* ist drann



ups, Internet Explorer...


----------



## zokker (7. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm?


----------



## Harry$ (7. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72cm ???

Gruß Harry


----------



## Silvio.i (7. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84cm. Eindeutig!


----------



## Angler2097 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer ist auf ein paar cm ran. Wenn nix mehr kommt, löse ich nachher auf. Ist auf jeden Fall kleiner als 80


----------



## Angler2097 (7. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm. Damit ist Harry$ dran #h


----------



## Harry$ (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Moin zusammen.

 Hier nochmal ein Hecht.

 Gruß Harry


----------



## zokker (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schönes Teil!!!
114cm?


----------



## Silvio.i (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schön in die Kamera gehalten, aber mehr als 110cm hat der nicht!


----------



## Spiderpike (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108 cm


----------



## Huchenfreak (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm


----------



## mexx87 (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

116 |rolleyes


----------



## Nawachus (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109 cm


----------



## BigBoef (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

117 cm


----------



## Bronto (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn sich Harry$ keinen Scherz erlaubt hat und fotomontiert hat, würde ich eher 134 cm sagen.


----------



## Teichbubi (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

121cm


----------



## Harry$ (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr liegt alle zu hoch. Ich muß zugeben das der Hecht gut rüber kommt.
Das Bild hat meine Frau gemacht. Wir waren auch überrascht wie er wirkte.

Gruß Harald


----------



## JasonP (8. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Versuchen wir es mal mit 111 cm


----------



## Harry$ (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo zusammen.
Habt ihr keine Lust mehr..........oder soll ich auflösen?

Gruß Harry


----------



## Spiderpike (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Oje....hoffentlich hab ich nicht gewonnen....hab kein Foto grad

*also tippt nochmal knapp über nem Meter*


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann biete ich 104, wenn der Spinnenhecht keine Lust hat


----------



## Harry$ (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

In einer Stunde lass ich die Katze ausem Sack........


----------



## Harry$ (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Er war 98 cm lang.........wirkte aber größer.

Ja Trollwut .......du darfst weitermachen.

Gruß Harry


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann war der sehr gut gehalten! |wavey:


Da war ich noch ein wenig jünger :m


----------



## BigBoef (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 cm


----------



## Kotzi (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm


----------



## spezi.aale (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

süß erinnert mich an mein sohn  |rolleyes

65 cm hat der fisch . ;+


----------



## Teichbubi (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78cm|wavey:


----------



## Harry$ (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal glatte 70cm..???


----------



## Trollwut (9. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Harry$ schrieb:


> Ich sag mal glatte 70cm..???



Das ging aber schnell!
Bitte nicht wieder o einen "Schummelhecht" :m


----------



## Harry$ (10. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Warum Schummelhecht? Meine Frau macht halt gute Bilder!

 So...dann auf ein neues....Ich hoffe das ist kein Schummelzander. Der ist vom letzten Jahr.

 Gruß Harry


----------



## BigBoef (10. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## x-cite (10. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 80cm.

Gruß Andi


----------



## zokker (10. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und ich sag mal genau 82cm.


----------



## Bronto (10. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

na...84 cm


----------



## Trollwut (12. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ein guter 73er - ungeschummelt


----------



## Nawachus (12. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## Harry$ (12. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch kein Treffer bis jetzt.
Morgen lös ich auf!


----------



## spezi.aale (12. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hay 

ist es vielleicht ein 90 `er?

Grüße


----------



## Chr1ng (13. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mh 98cm!?


----------



## Buchsbaum (13. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 cm


----------



## u-see fischer (13. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sage mal der hat 76cm.


----------



## vowa (13. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe auf 75


----------



## Spiderpike (13. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77 cm?


----------



## Harry$ (13. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 77 cm?



Volltreffer......genau 77cm 

Gruß Harry


----------



## Spiderpike (18. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sorry....erst jetzt gesehen^^
Die 2te von oben bitte


----------



## Spiderpike (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Up!!!


----------



## zokker (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

kenne mich mit Forellen überhaupt nicht aus - naja 50cm?


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37?
Forellen sind nicht mein Gebiet


----------



## Harry$ (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 35cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## BigBoef (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## Nawachus (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zwei sind auf je auf 4 cm drann


----------



## Trollwut (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Zwei sind auf je auf 4 cm drann



46 cm  :q


----------



## Angler2097 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48 cm?  #c


----------



## Erdmännchen (19. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> 46 cm  :q


Gut ausgerechnet :q Solange nicht verschwiegen wurde, dass jemand dichter als 4 cm dran war, eine weitere Antwort wäre mathematisch auch noch möglich^^


----------



## Spiderpike (20. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Richtig Trolli...46cm 

38 cm währen noch möglich gewesen....aber dann währ Trolli nur 1 cm daneben gewesen und ich hätte einen anderen Tipp gegeben


----------



## Trollwut (20. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Soooo. Endlich weg von den Forellen '


----------



## x-cite (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88


----------



## Buchsbaum (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98cm xD


----------



## Spiderpike (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105 cm?


----------



## bebexx (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96cm?


----------



## labralehn (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120 cm


----------



## Bronto (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

|kopfkrat 137 cm


----------



## _Pipo_ (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

113cm ?


----------



## Silvio.i (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich werfe mal 111cm in den Raum.


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer hats bis auf 5cm geschafft, alles andere war doch recht weit dabenen #h


----------



## spezi.aale (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83 cm !? :k


----------



## zokker (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mit Wels kenn ich mich auch nicht aus. 

132cm?


----------



## Harry$ (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115cm???


----------



## Trollwut (21. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

labralehn macht weiter. 125cm wärns gewesen. |wavey:


----------



## labralehn (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Gebe weiter an Zocker.


----------



## zokker (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann mach ich halt.


----------



## Spiderpike (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41cm denk ich


----------



## Bronto (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

#c 34 cm ;+


----------



## zokker (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war schon dicht dran.


----------



## Harry$ (22. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## Buchsbaum (23. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35 cm


----------



## STRULIK (23. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm...


----------



## zokker (23. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



STRULIK schrieb:


> 40 cm...



Richtig, genau 40cm

Gruß aus Wolfsburg


----------



## Buchsbaum (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da ja keiner weiter macht,gibt es hier mal einen Hecht.

Ps: Foto ist schon ein wenig älter


----------



## Lil Torres (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,06 m


----------



## zokker (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95cm?


----------



## Nawachus (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86 cm


----------



## BigBoef (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm


----------



## 42er barsch (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89 cm


----------



## Buchsbaum (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

da kommen wir der Sache ja schon näher.xD


----------



## andi2406 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm


----------



## Clasher (26. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93 cm


----------



## Buchsbaum (27. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

richtig 91cm


----------



## andi2406 (27. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*


----------



## spezi.aale (27. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48 cm


----------



## Nawachus (27. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52 cm


----------



## Harry$ (27. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## zokker (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40cm?


----------



## Trollwut (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mit 58cm is das n ganz schöner Brocken (glaube ich :m )


----------



## BigBoef (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

47 cm


----------



## Clasher (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

46 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51cm?


----------



## andi2406 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Alles knapp, aber das richtige noch nicht dabei


----------



## spezi.aale (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45 cm


----------



## Buchsbaum (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

49 cm


----------



## andi2406 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Buchsbaum schrieb:


> 49 cm



Richtig!


----------



## Buchsbaum (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Heute gibt es mal ne schleie :vik:


----------



## spezi.aale (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So 42cm?


----------



## zokker (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm?


----------



## brauni (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 35cm?


----------



## Bronto (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

49 cm


----------



## BigBoef (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45 cm


----------



## Buchsbaum (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

einer war bis auf einem cm nah dran,


----------



## andi2406 (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41 cm?


----------



## Nawachus (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (29. April 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36 cm?


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

bevor der Thread hier einschläft, bin ich mal so frei und stelle ein neues Bild rein.


----------



## W-Lahn (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,19 m?


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Guter Witz!
 Meine PB ist 1,17cm. Und davon gibt es leider kein Foto!


----------



## Clasher (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz klar unter 117cm


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm |kopfkrat


----------



## Harry$ (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

111cm ?..

Gruß Harry


----------



## Daniel SN (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

113cm


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105 cm?


----------



## Spinn fischer (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hahaha


----------



## BigBoef (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

107 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Morgen früh wird aufgelöst.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109cm


----------



## zokker (6. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110cm?


----------



## Silvio.i (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann löse ich mal auf. Der Hecht wurde am 22.11.2009 im Strelasund gefangen. Und wurde umgehend zum neuen PB erklärt. Hielt aber nur 4 Tage. Dann konnte ich ihn um 1cm überbieten. 
 Ergo hatte er bei 10,7kg Kampfgewicht eine Länge von 116cm.
 Damit waren W-Lahn und Daniel SM am nächsten dran. 
 Und da W-Lahn den Tipp früher als Daniel abgeben hat - bitte weitermachen!


----------



## Daniel SN (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Menno....
 Aber ich habe auch kaum Fotos ,wo nicht auch im Fangtagebuch von mir die Länge steht...
 Also könnte man da ja schummelnder weise nachschlagen.


----------



## Spiderpike (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich mach mal weiter:


----------



## Daniel SN (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wie breit ist der Kescher? 
53cm


----------



## Nawachus (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50 cm


----------



## andi2406 (11. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

47 cm


----------



## zokker (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (12. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



andi2406 schrieb:


> 47 cm



Jepp, 47 ist richtig,

Du bist


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich hab kein Pic mehr....vielleicht möchte ein anderer dann?


----------



## BigBoef (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Damit es mal weiter geht...


----------



## Spiderpike (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115 cm?


----------



## Harry$ (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 122cm???

Gruß Harry


----------



## Nawachus (16. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

125 cm


----------



## nostradamus (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55555! mensch


----------



## Silvio.i (17. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

128cm


----------



## BigBoef (18. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 115 cm?



Treffer


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da hab ich auch einen


----------



## Stumbe (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mein Tipp: 86cm


----------



## zokker (27. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74cm?


----------



## Trollwut (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112 kg - also der Fänger. Der Hecht hat 71cm |wavey:


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88 cm


----------



## Nawachus (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84 cm


----------



## Teichbubi (28. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79cm....


----------



## Rhxnxr (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm


----------



## Harry$ (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 85cm ???


----------



## BigBoef (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, 
dann will ich mal auflösen:
Alle Schätzungen waren zu lang! Der Hecht hatte genau 70cm  

Der Nächste bitte


----------



## Stumbe (30. Mai 2015)

Dann mach ich mal weiter...


----------



## heisenberg (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe 66cm!


----------



## Kotzi (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ca 72cm


----------



## moochi (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ick sag 77cm


----------



## Stumbe (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Moochi hat recht. Hatte exakt 77cm


----------



## Trollwut (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da von Moochi scheinbar nichts kommt, bin ich so frei und lasse schätzen.
Bin gespannt, was da raus kommt :m


----------



## kernell32 (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

150cm


----------



## zokker (4. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

140cm?


----------



## heisenberg (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

tippe auf 164cm


----------



## Spiderpike (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

135 cm...?


----------



## Clasher (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

136 cm


----------



## Nawachus (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

138 cm


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> 135 cm...?



DingDingDing!!

Bitte weitermachen


----------



## Stumbe (5. Juni 2015)

Edit: sorry letzte seite net gesehen^^


----------



## Spiderpike (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok......how long?
Sorry wieder gedrehtes Bild, aber des macht es dann wenigstens spannender


----------



## Stumbe (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37cm?


----------



## zokker (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40cm?


----------



## Clasher (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42 wären es gewesen, Zokker ist drann


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na da nehmen wir doch mal ein Eimerfoto.


----------



## Spiderpike (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm?


----------



## zokker (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Knapp vorbei.


----------



## spezi.aale (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das is n strammer 64er


----------



## Spiderpike (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn ich mit 38 knapp daneben bin, dann wirds wohl kein Meter-aal sein oder?
Oder habt Ihr nur keine Fotos mehr?


----------



## Clasher (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm


----------



## Mefomaik (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83 cm


----------



## spezi.aale (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit 38 knapp daneben bin, dann wirds wohl kein Meter-aal sein oder?
> Oder habt Ihr nur keine Fotos mehr?



Ich hab genug, nur ich werde ja immer übersprungen. #6

@ trollwut:  ich dachte erst auch so 65... aber es muss doch irgendwas zwischen drin sein.  Aber mir scheint der irgend wie, doch so ein 75`er Raubaal zu sein...

Scheixx Eimer. :q


Tolles bild, danke dafür zokker.#6


----------



## Trollwut (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Spiderpike schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit 38 knapp daneben bin, dann wirds wohl kein Meter-aal sein oder?
> Oder habt Ihr nur keine Fotos mehr?



Ich hab zokkers Antwort für Ironie gehalten :m
Der würde doch nie und nimmer so nen kleinen aal mitnehmen, den hat er doch selber :vik:


----------



## zokker (7. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich hab zokkers Antwort für Ironie gehalten :m
> Der würde doch nie und nimmer so nen kleinen aal mitnehmen, den hat er doch selber :vik:



Ha ha mir reicht er aber.


Da spezi.aale sagt er hat genug bilder darf er auch mal. In seinem letzten post fiel die 75 und die stimmt haargenau.


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Entschuldigt bitte, gar nicht gesehen. |uhoh: 
Danke zokker :m

Viel Spaß, euer spezi.aale #h


----------



## zokker (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32cm?


----------



## Felipe95 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28cm.


----------



## spezi.aale (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sieht meine Hand echt so riesig aus. 
*kleiner tipp, bisschen größer darf es doch sein.... *


----------



## jojo2502 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich würde sagen ca 39cm


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Trotz Tipp, wie auch immer der gemeint war (Ironie oder ohne), schätze 26cm.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34cm.


----------



## spezi.aale (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich merke schon das wird schwer... 
meine Hand hat schon 20cm.  
Noch ein versuch was beschreibt Umgangsprachlich einen kapitalen Barsch?

Wenn es bis morgen abend nicht gelöst wird darf der nächste...


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm.


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42 cm.


----------



## Spiderpike (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm


----------



## spezi.aale (16. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

spiderpike... du machst weiter 48cm hatte der gute. :g
(ungelogen)


----------



## Angler2097 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der hat doch nie im Leben 48cm .... Ist schon wieder Karneval?


----------



## spezi.aale (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> (ungelogen)



Was verstehst du nicht daran?
Nochmal ich habe es nicht *Nötig zu Lügen*, das war mein erster "groß Barsch" mit 1450 gramm...

Also halte dich bitte mit unwissenden Kommentaren zurück. |wavey:


----------



## Clasher (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Spiderpike hat aber 43cm getippt.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## _Pipo_ (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Clasher schrieb:


> Spiderpike hat aber 43cm getippt.
> Gruß oLLi



Da er gestern Abend ja auflösen wollte gewinnt 43, da es am nächsten dran war.

Und schäm dich spezi.aale, ein Fangbild ohne den Fisch so vor der Kamera mit ausgestreckten Armen zu platzieren, dass er nicht größtmöglich wirkt ! |kopfkrat


----------



## Clasher (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ah sorry, das hatte ich nicht ganz verstanden.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> spiderpike... du machst weiter 48cm hatte der gute. :g
> (ungelogen)





|muahah:


Is klar...


Der Trööt heißt, Länge schätzen, nicht, Länge wünschen.


----------



## Daniel SN (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Spezi... Bitte...48cm???

Egal... Spiderpike soll einfach weiter machen.


----------



## franconia (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> spiderpike... du machst weiter 48cm hatte der gute. :g
> (ungelogen)




Ich möchte den Thread ja nicht mit zu viel Offtopic belasten - mach's jetzt aber trotzdem :m

Auf die schnelle aus der reichhaltigen Barschkollektion:

38cm: 






45cm - exklusiv "Schrumpfung" - eher 43cm:





auch *unter* 48cm:







*So jetzt gebe ich weiter an Spiderpike* #6


----------



## Spiderpike (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok........


----------



## andi2406 (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der Fisch ist das einzige Lebewesen, das nach seinem Tod noch weiterwachsen kann. Und 10cm hin oder her, was macht das schon?

59er Hecht?


----------



## Stumbe (17. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68cm?


----------



## _Pipo_ (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 oder 63...mh...ich sag 62.


----------



## Clasher (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann nehm ich die 63cm


----------



## spezi.aale (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay, okay... Ihr Nichtsfänger und Gönnenixen dann werden halt die Fische demnächst einmal mit und einmal ohne Maßband fotografiert, damit wir dann auch wirklich sehen wer den "Längern hat "... Mann, mann, mann. #q

Genug OT. Alles weitere per PN!

49`er Hechtling?


----------



## Kotzi (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 er


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag, 45er Hechtlein...




spezi.aale schrieb:


> Okay, okay... Ihr Nichtsfänger und Gönnenixen dann werden halt die Fische demnächst einmal mit und einmal ohne Maßband fotografiert, damit wir dann auch wirklich sehen wer den "Längern hat "... Mann, mann, mann. #q



Ganz im Gegenteil, es sind die Fänger, denen auf den ersten Blick klar ist, daß dein Barsch da keine 48cm hat, noch nicht einmal 38. Aber du denkst anscheinend, die Leute hier kamen auf der Wurschtbrühe angeschwommen.

Und wenn ich mir z.Bsp. deine "30er"  Barsche so angucke, wird es wirklich allerhöchste Eisenbahn, daß du dir ein Maßband zulegst und lernst, es zu benutzen. Schaun wir mal, wie lang er dann wirklich ist.|rolleyes

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4333234&postcount=602


In der Zwischenzeit kannst du weiter an deinen PB's für 2015 dichten. Siehe 118er Aal, 56er Barsch usw.usw.|uhoh:#h


----------



## Tobi92 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und den 75er Zander nicht vergessen 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4360329

Habs ja schonmal geschrieben, spezi.aale muss 2.50m groß sein [emoji23] 

Sorry, aber wenn deine 20cm lange Hand bereits an der Afterflosse des Barsches anliegt, dann kann der Rest keine 28cm lang sein oder?


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schön auf den Punkt gebracht!


----------



## spezi.aale (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ich sag, 45er Hechtlein...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




so ich meld das ganze jetzt mal alles hier. #h


----------



## Angler2097 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mach das. Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir :m


----------



## spezi.aale (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> Mach das. Viel Erfolg wünsch ich dir :m




Da sich anscheinend einige User die doch schon über mehrere Jahre hier angemeldet sind nicht an Foren regeln halten können. und doch meinen andere Usern ihre Bilder weg zu flammen. 
Denkt mal darüber nach. 
Grüße und schönen Abend. |wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



spezi.aale schrieb:


> so ich meld das ganze jetzt mal alles hier. #h




Melden macht frei!|znaika:

Dann mich aber bitte auch nicht mehr weiter via PN dumm vollseiern!#h


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Seit friedlich...
Spezi Aale ich gebe dir den Tipp einfach beim nächsten Foto ein Maßband daneben zu legen/ halten. Dann gibt es keinen weiteren Stress und alle sehen das deine Angaben richtig sind. Kann leben kann so einfach sein.


----------



## siloaffe (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na wenn du das bild in nen längen schätztread setzt musst halt damit rechnen das die Länge geschätzt wird. Ich seh da kein flamming. 

P.s. es reicht wenn du den fisch einmal von maul bis ende Schwanzflosse misst und nicht von maul bis zur Schwanzflosse und zurück; )


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und wenn die Zickerei nicht aufhört und die persönliche Anmache, gibts Punkte - egal wer angefangen hat oder nicht aufhört.........

Genauso wer meint, diese klare Anweisung diskutieren oder kommentieren zu müssen.

Kindergarten.............


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51cm? Wenn ihr noch wisst worum es geht.


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich möchte meine Schätzung korrigieren. 
Der Hecht hat 1,30m


----------



## markus_82 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich möchte meine Schätzung korrigieren.
> Der Hecht hat 1,30m


 
 |supergri verdammt! Dann sag ich 1,31m


----------



## Spiderpike (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So.... Der Hecht war 53cm groß, Zocki darf nun wieder....


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und ich hier nur mit handy, ich such mal.
Ach ich hab's ja heute gerade auf handy gezogen.


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wad nu los?


----------



## Daniel SN (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

97/98 cm


----------



## Trollwut (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm #h


----------



## zokker (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nö nö.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

einsnullvier


----------



## d0ni (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,06 sag ich ma


----------



## Clasher (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

107 cm


----------



## andi2406 (18. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,09 m


----------



## wienermelange (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

knapp um die 80cm


----------



## Daniel SN (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92/93


----------



## spezi.aale (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm?


----------



## zokker (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> 92/93


Na endlich, nach dem zweiten Doppelversuch.#d
92cm hat er.


----------



## spezi.aale (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Na endlich, nach dem zweiten Doppelversuch.#d
> 92cm hat er.




sonst währe ich wieder gut dran gewesen.  
macht er, weiter?


----------



## Spiderpike (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich würde das mit 92.5cm Werten und Daniel Seriennummer ist dann......mach weiter, es ist Wochenende^^


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Spezi.aale stell ein bild rein. Du bist ja zweiter.


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Spezi.aale stell ein bild rein. Du bist ja zweiter.




Bist ein Netter, danke. #h

Des unteren Größe hätte ich dann gerne:


----------



## zokker (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40cm?


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89cm. Mindestens!


----------



## andi2406 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm


----------



## Aurikus (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und in wahren Leben zu klein für nrw......


----------



## markus_82 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Aurikus schrieb:


> 89cm. Mindestens!



|supergri


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36/37

Danach bin ich dann


----------



## spezi.aale (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

knapp, knapp maenners...


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38/39


----------



## Jose (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich sag mal 48, das barschmaß


----------



## markus_82 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51cm ?


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95cm #c


----------



## ayron (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44?#h


----------



## spezi.aale (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> 36/37
> 
> Danach bin ich dann



Du bist. #6

35 cm hatte der gute. :vik:


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Den untersten hätte ich gerne.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Den untersten hätte ich gerne.



79cm dürften es sein


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz knapp Trollwut


----------



## G.B.Wolf (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann probier ich's mal mit 80cm :q


----------



## andi2406 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm


----------



## zokker (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96cm?


----------



## shafty262 (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81 cm


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bis jetzt noch nicht richtig. Aber es wird schon verdammt heiß.


----------



## 42er barsch (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83cm !!


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also wenn ich ganz knapp dran war, und dann keiner die Eixx in der Hose hat, 78cm zu sagen, dann mach ich halt mit den 78 weiter, oder? :m


----------



## STRULIK (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sach mal 77cm|rolleyes


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78.5 cm nehme ich dann noch^^


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr werdet ja immer kleiner. Sieht er wirklich so winzig aus?


----------



## G.B.Wolf (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ach, man darf mehrmals nen Tip abgeben? Na, dann sage ich 82cm.


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na klar darfst du. Aber setze das nächste Mal höher an.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

??? Du hast doch gesagt, Trollwut war mit 79cm "ganz dicht" dran, und jetzt ist 82cm noch zu klein? Junge, wir haben definitiv ein anderes Verständnis von knappen Schätzungen 
Aber gut, 86cm (gab's glaub ich noch nicht)!


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn die Auflösung kommt wirst du es mit Sicherheit sofort verstehen.


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Daniel SN schrieb:


> Wenn die Auflösung kommt wirst du es mit Sicherheit sofort verstehen.



Sag jetzt nicht Zahlendreher :m


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Klickt mal auf den blauen Link in meiner Signatur und scrollt paar Seiten zurück


----------



## Clasher (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Finde ich ned. ....97cm?


----------



## Daniel SN (21. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Spiderpike RICHTIG !!!!

Hier die Bestätigung. Seite 90. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=245694&page=90


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37cm sag ich


----------



## Wuschel2805 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38cm mein Tipp


----------



## andi2406 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Alles zu klein bis jetzt.....


----------



## jojo2502 (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich bin bei ca 45cm


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48cm?


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52. 
Zokker du hättest es doch wissen müssen.


----------



## zokker (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich wußte nicht mehr genau ob 96 oder 97cm. Das alter halt.


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ach Gott jetzt schon


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war bis jetzt ganz nah dann. ...Ohne Dreher


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also 51/53


----------



## G.B.Wolf (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

49cm?


----------



## Spiderpike (22. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



jojo2502 schrieb:


> ich bin bei ca 45cm



Jojo ist am nächsten dann. ...46 hatte Sie


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So, ich mach dann mal weiter. Erst mitraten und dann nichts einstellen #y


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm


----------



## zokker (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75cm?


----------



## Kotzi (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30 Pixel!


----------



## Angler2097 (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

10 Jahre altes Nokia


----------



## Daniel SN (24. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hä????;+#c|kopfkrat|pfisch:


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Denk mal nach Daniel :m


----------



## _Pipo_ (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 62cm


----------



## Stulle (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48 cm ist das ein Zander ? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G900F mit Tapatalk


----------



## jojo2502 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> So, ich mach dann mal weiter. Erst mitraten und dann nichts einstellen #y


Tja dieses Jahr war bis jetzt nicht wirklich was für ein Foto dabei:vik:


----------



## Trollwut (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59 cm Pixelzander


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Fangbildflaming :q Sind schon zwei von euch nah dran. Ich löse dann nachher auf.

Gruss Manfred


----------



## Forellenjaeger (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63cm tip ich mal


----------



## d0ni (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann würd ich mal die 61cm nehmen


----------



## Angler2097 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hatte 54cm. Trollwut macht weiter!


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn keiner will... dann mach ich mal.


----------



## Daniel SN (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Oh, gar nicht gesehn, dass ich dran gewesen wär 
Wenns ok is, mach ich nach der Auflösung des zokkerzanders weiter. Der übrigens 61cm hat.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm ;+


----------



## Rhxnxr (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58 cm.


----------



## jojo2502 (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich bin bei 61 auch wenn ich immernoch kein Fangergebnis liefern kann:-(((((


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

man man, im dunkeln sieht alles größer aus


----------



## Lil Torres (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm ?


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht.
Heute mittag lös ich auf.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53cm??


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Tobi92 schrieb:


> 53cm??



Das las ich mal gelten. 52cm hat er gehabt. Du bist dran Tobi.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann will ich mal


----------



## andi2406 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## TwoBeerz (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das sind genau 74cm.


----------



## Angler2097 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60er?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71 cm.


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Liegt irgendwo zwischen den höchsten und niedrigsten geschätzten Wert.
Einer lag schon recht nah dran


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm?


----------



## Tobi92 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mittendrin, hatte 66
Würd sagen Trollwut soll weiter machen, der is ja eh noch einen schuldig


----------



## Trollwut (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Juhu 

Is zwar vom letzten Herbst, aber egal


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42cm?


----------



## Lennart83 (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

45cm?


----------



## TwoBeerz (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hm..40cm


----------



## Daniel SN (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41 cm


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

So die grobe Richtung einiger passt. Aber ein Treffer war noch nicht dabei


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44...


----------



## Mogelbaum (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zieeeemlich genau 43 cm!!!


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39cm:m


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



jkc schrieb:


> 39cm:m



Treffer!
Aber ich hab so ein Gefühl... :m

Mach weiter


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

@Trollwut: Nachzusehen, wäre mir dann doch zu kompliziert geworden,  Du postest einfach zu viel und Deine Beiträge in der "mehr Beiträge von  anzeigen-Liste" reichen nur bis April oder so zurück. Von daher bin ich  einfach Deinem anderen Tipp gefolgt Tendenz war ja unter den erste 4 Beiträgen klar zu erkennen und die 43 bereits genannt;  auch wenn der Fisch auf dem Foto größer wirkt. #6

Gerade kaum Fotos zu Hand.



Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Woher weißt du denn, dass die nur bis April zurückreichen? :m:m:m

Ich tippe auf 88 moppelige cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74...


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sind wir hier nicht im Raubfischangeln und Forellen ...

Na was soll's. Ich tipp mal 70cm.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ah, ok sorry - war mir nicht bewusst.


Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wad los hier, geid`s nich wieder???


----------



## Spiderpike (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 cm?


----------



## Clasher (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm


----------



## BigBoef (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm


----------



## andi2406 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77 cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler2097 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm?


----------



## jkc (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, nach wie vor sind "88cm" von Trollwut am nächsten dran...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, da hier nur wenig passiert, werden ich heute Abend/Nacht auflösen oder zurückziehen, damit es hier mit einem Raubfisch weiter geht...

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, die richtige Länge wäre 1,01m gewesen...

Da Trollwut am nächsten dran war - bitte weiter machen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Oh man, langsam wirds bei mir auch knapp


----------



## andi2406 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Clasher (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39cm ;+


----------



## Daniel SN (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39 wollte ich nehmen... dann geh ich auf 41 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch nicht ganz. Einer war nah dran


----------



## zokker (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

42cm?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich schmeiß mal 40 cm rein... :m


----------



## Silvio.i (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Eindeutig 43cm


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bleibt ja wieder nicht viel übrig - sage ich 37cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch immer ein klares Nein.
Löse morgen früh auf, wenn sonst keiner mehr will #h


----------



## BallerNacken (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35 cm


----------



## Trollwut (9. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



BallerNacken schrieb:


> 35 cm




Korrekt. Mach bitte weiter


----------



## BallerNacken (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich habe völlig vergessen zu antworten... #q

Okay, zwar kein hecht, zander, Barsch oder Wels....aber wie groß ist das Fischchen?


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Punktlandung bei 40cm


----------



## BallerNacken (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nein


----------



## Stumbe (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

38 cm?


----------



## BallerNacken (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

falsche richtung


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann sage ich mal 43cm


----------



## BallerNacken (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Dann sage ich mal 43cm



Treffer! Dann hau mal das nächste rein! #6


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann mal was aktuelles.
Von gestern aus einem Rügener Bodden.


----------



## jkc (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92cm#c


----------



## Daniel SN (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108 cm


----------



## Stumbe (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105cm ?


----------



## Polarfuchs (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109


----------



## Deddl (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Clasher (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96cm?


----------



## Trollwut (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich denk ihr seid alle zu hoch. Würde 88cm schätzen


----------



## Silvio.i (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich denk ihr seid alle zu hoch. Würde 88cm schätzen



 Du bist raus! :e


----------



## zokker (13. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

100cm?


----------



## Silvio.i (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



jkc schrieb:


> 92cm#c



93cm waren es. Warst also mit dem ersten Tipp am nächsten dran. Neues Bild bitte.


----------



## Stumbe (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90cm ?


----------



## Welpi (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105cm


----------



## xbsxrvxr (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

107cm


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einmal war´s ganz knapp, aber noch kein Treffer.


----------



## Teichbubi (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,02m


----------



## jkc (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Japp, Glückwunsch. #h


----------



## Teichbubi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich nehm hierfür mal bewusst dieses Bild...

Viel Erfolg beim schätzen #6


----------



## MrFloppy (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 93cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Forellenjaeger (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sage mal 82cm


----------



## Silvio.i (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schönes Teil. Hat glatt 90cm.


----------



## Stumbe (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tippe auf 85cm


----------



## Deddl (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79 cm


----------



## Teichbubi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Eure Richtung ist schonmal auf Anhieb sehr gut, aber noch keiner hatte das richtige Ergebnis.


----------



## jkc (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi,  ich lege noch was drauf und sage 95cm...


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94 cm


----------



## warenandi (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

830mm....


----------



## Clasher (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (15. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91cm #c


----------



## Teichbubi (16. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



warenandi schrieb:


> 830mm....



Tut mir leid für die kleine Verspätung, habs nicht früher geschafft. 830mm ist richtig. :g


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn keiner will, dann stelle ich mal einen rein. Von gestern Abend.





Gruß an alle Rater


----------



## jkc (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89cm |wavey:


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86 cm ?? |kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nö nö.


----------



## Angler2097 (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88 cm ;+


----------



## Silvio.i (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ganz klar 81cm


----------



## Stumbe (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78cm?


----------



## zokker (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

nee nee nee, einer war schon auf`n zenti dran.


----------



## jkc (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich weiß es, ich weiße es, 


... aber hab ja schon vertippt.:c


----------



## Teichbubi (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann kann es ja nur noch 78, 79, 80, 82, 85, 88, 89 oder 90 sein


----------



## Daniel SN (20. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

John Wayne lässt grüßen. #h


----------



## mexwell (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

es sind 82cm |wavey:


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kannst ruhig noch mal jkc.  Teichbubi hat schon die richtige Länge dabei. Aber 8 Tipps mit mal ist unfair und 4 wurden davon ja auch schon getippt.


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90cm sinds:m


----------



## Clasher (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85cm.
Und großartige Pose


----------



## zokker (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



jkc schrieb:


> 90cm sinds:m



Jo, richtig


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, war mein erster Gedanke, habe mich dann vom vermeintlich zu einfach machenden Bildtitel täuschen lassen.|uhoh:





Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

36cm.


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40???


----------



## jkc (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Angler2097 schrieb:


> 40???


 
...bingo!


----------



## Angler2097 (21. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schwer zu schätzen...


----------



## zokker (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ist schwer ohne anhaltspunkt. Ich rate mal 64cm.


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Richtung stimmt


----------



## Daniel SN (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm


----------



## Clasher (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann nehme ich die 65cm


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

58cm :g


----------



## Deddl (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68cm.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm...


----------



## Stumbe (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62cm...


----------



## Angler2097 (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Silvio.i schrieb:


> Na dann nehme ich die 65cm



Dann mach mal weiter mein Bester


----------



## Silvio.i (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da dann mal wieder einer von Rügen.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95cm...


----------



## zokker (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm?


----------



## Daniel SN (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108 cm


----------



## Deddl (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

106 cm


----------



## jkc (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Für mich schaut´s nach 102cm aus. 


Grüße JK


----------



## Clasher (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98 cm


----------



## Silvio.i (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon besser als Zocker.
 Aber bis morgen früh gebe ich euch noch Zeit.


----------



## Clasher (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 cm#c


----------



## Forellenjaeger (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

104 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da es Meterfische nicht gibt, (die haben in Wirklichkeit immer nur 99cm), hat dieser Bursche hier reale 1,01m.#h


----------



## Sygi.94 (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115 cm 

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MrFloppy (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

100cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Silvio.i (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mr. Floppy darf weiter machen.
 Der hatte 100 ganze Zentimeter!

 @ Sten Hagelvoll: Es gibt sie doch


----------



## jkc (24. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Eben, habe den Beitrag ohnehin nicht verstanden; die 99er soll´s doch unterdurchschnittlich selten geben, weil die Angler die dann gerne zum Meter machen.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn Mr. Floppy nicht will?
Ist 20 Jahre alt.







Viel Spaß beim raten.


----------



## Stumbe (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

97cm?


----------



## Angler2097 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85cm?


----------



## BigBoef (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

101 cm


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war schon recht nahe dran.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88...


----------



## andi2406 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm


----------



## layercake87 (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

95 cm


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz kalt.


----------



## jkc (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

aufn Kopp 100cm.:m


----------



## zokker (30. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schon besser.


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht?
Heute Abend lös ich auf.


----------



## Ghost Rider (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86cm|kopfkrat


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zu klein

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

102 cm war er lang. BigBoef war als erster am nähesten dran und kann weitermachen, wenn er will.


----------



## BigBoef (1. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

will er ....


----------



## markus_82 (1. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

39cm....


----------



## Stumbe (1. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm?...


----------



## zokker (1. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm?


----------



## Daniel SN (1. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## layercake87 (2. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm #h


----------



## BigBoef (3. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Stumbe schrieb:


> 35cm?...




Da keine Gebote mehr kommen darf Stumbe weiter machen!
Er hatte 36 cm...


----------



## Stumbe (3. August 2015)

Weiter gehts...


----------



## Daniel SN (3. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

32 cm


----------



## jkc (3. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

29cm..


----------



## Angler2097 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

28cm ;+


----------



## andi2406 (3. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

31 cm


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm würde ich meinen.


----------



## Clasher (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

34 cm


----------



## zokker (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

35cm?


----------



## Stumbe (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bislang noch nicht die richtige Länge dabei.


----------



## Teichbubi (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

22cm.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

25....


----------



## fichingjohn (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

19 cm


----------



## Stumbe (4. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich löse auf:
Der Bursche hatte 26cm.
Sten Hagelvoll war am dichtesten dran...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das seh ich grad erst, sorry für die Verzögerung, dann mal weiter, wie lang war denn diese kleine Schönheit?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60cm...


----------



## zokker (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

30cm?


----------



## Angler2097 (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm #c


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55  cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das Besondere an diesem Wels war in der Tat nicht seine Größe sondern die Tatsache, daß er einfach nur quietschegelb war, aber so klein war er dann auch nicht.

Als Hinweis, das ist ein wirklich großes Karpfenkeschermodell mit Bügellänge iwas um die ~90-100cm oder so, keine genaue Ahnung, wie groß so ein Kescher werden kann.


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## jkc (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, die "normalgroßen" Karpfenkescher haben ne Büglelänge von ca. 1,05m, die großen noch 20cm mehr.
Beim Wels sehe ich aber 83cm

Grüße JK


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da sind zwei schon ganz dicht dran...#h


----------



## fichingjohn (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wird wieder kälter..


----------



## u-see fischer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wird wieder kälter..



Dann ist der Wels zwischen 78 - 83 cm lang.

81cm sollte dann richtig sein.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

#6

Dann mach mal weiter!


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80 dann


----------



## u-see fischer (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Leider habe ich hier keine Bilder, gebe dann mal weiter an Daniel SN weil er am nächsten drann war.


----------



## Daniel SN (7. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Vielen dank.


----------



## zokker (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schwer zu schätzen, ich sag mal 90 cm.


----------



## Stumbe (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe auf 82cm


----------



## jkc (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Naja, der Hecht ist wirklich schwer, wenn´s nen großer Fox  Speedflow-Kescher ist, ist der vermutlich größer als man erst mal denkt, wobei mir der Kopf fürn richtiges Gerät etwas klein vorkommt. Also sag ich 84cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## MrFloppy (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

97cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer geht in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## MrFloppy (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann 96cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nawachus (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88 cm


----------



## fichingjohn (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90er ;+


----------



## Daniel SN (8. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Leider etwas weniger


----------



## andi2406 (9. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79 cm


----------



## Daniel SN (9. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Andy2406


Bingo!!!!!
Du bist dran.


----------



## BigBoef (13. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Damit es mal weiter geht ...


----------



## Jonny1985 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,52 m


----------



## jkc (13. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

158cm


----------



## MrFloppy (13. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

167cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nawachus (13. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

162 cm


----------



## markus_82 (13. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

172cm

 (Gesendet mit meiner Buschtrommel)


----------



## BigBoef (14. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



markus_fischer schrieb:


> 172cm
> 
> (Gesendet mit meiner Buschtrommel)




Volltreffer !!!


----------



## markus_82 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

weiter geht's...


----------



## spike999 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## MrFloppy (14. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel SN (14. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

107 cm


----------



## BigBoef (14. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94 cm


----------



## zokker (15. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75 cm?


----------



## jkc (15. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

83 cm


----------



## andi2406 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92 cm


----------



## fichingjohn (15. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm


----------



## markus_82 (15. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr lasst euch aber sehr täuschen...


----------



## jkc (18. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

schubs an...


----------



## pohlk (18. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Voll ausgestreckte Arme Jungs!!! :m

Ich sage 64cm!


----------



## Lennart83 (18. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70cm?


----------



## markus_82 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



pohlk schrieb:


> Voll ausgestreckte Arme Jungs!!! :m
> 
> Ich sage 64cm!



65cm hatte der Kleine  
 du bist dran.


----------



## pohlk (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann, legt los!


----------



## MrFloppy (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm


----------



## markus_82 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68cm...


----------



## jkc (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66cm?


----------



## Stumbe (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm?


----------



## andi2406 (19. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm


----------



## MrFloppy (20. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## pohlk (20. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch sind es 2 Gewinner, also müsst ihr noch weiter raten :q


----------



## MrFloppy (20. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63cm

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (20. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71cm?


----------



## pohlk (21. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da ist die richtige Zahl.

71 cm war der Gute #6


----------



## zokker (21. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ist zwar nicht ganz drauf, aber sonst wäre es ja auch zu einfach.


----------



## spike999 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92 cm


----------



## jkc (21. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99sch


----------



## Harry$ (21. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 105 cm.


----------



## markus_82 (21. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ein dicker 87er


----------



## pohlk (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108 cm


----------



## jojo2502 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

104cm


----------



## MrFloppy (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

97 cm


----------



## zokker (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nö nö, nicht mal einer nahe dran.


----------



## d0ni (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115cm sag ich


----------



## Ronny N. (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 119cm#h


----------



## Trollwut (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Nö nö, nicht mal einer nahe dran.



Wenn man mal annimmt die Flasche is ca. 25cm lang, dann sieht man, dass von Kopf bis After ca. 30 cm sind. Ich bin also mal so mutig und sag das is einfach ein sehr fetter Endsechziger, Anfang Siebziger.
71cm ?


----------



## zokker (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Oh, endlich mal einer mit Sachverstand. Aber Messen mußt du noch üben.


----------



## Ronny N. (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Näher betrachtet korriegiere ich auf 63cm.


----------



## zokker (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer lag schon mal ein gutes Zoll dran. Sonst alles weit daneben.


----------



## Teichbubi (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,22m was sonst


----------



## MrFloppy (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm


----------



## fichingjohn (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm


----------



## zokker (22. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nein, ist keiner näher rangekommen.


----------



## zokker (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht.
Heute abend wir aufgelöst.


----------



## jojo2502 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

es können nur 86 cm sein|bla:


----------



## Carper95 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81 cm?
Hoffentlich lieg ich daneben müsste lange suchen bin lang nich mehr erfolgreich gewesen auf raubfisch |rolleyes


----------



## zokker (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Carper95 schrieb:


> 81 cm?
> Hoffentlich lieg ich daneben müsste lange suchen bin lang nich mehr erfolgreich gewesen auf raubfisch |rolleyes


Das tut mir aber leid. 81 ist korrekt. Kannst ja abgeben wenn du absolut nichts findest.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Der hatte 1420g.


----------



## Carper95 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das hast du doch mit Absicht gemacht 
Hier ein Wels aus letztem Sommer :q


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

102cm


----------



## markus_82 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

123 cm


----------



## Stumbe (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92cm?


----------



## zokker (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

115cm?


----------



## jkc (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (23. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90? #c


----------



## pohlk (24. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

105cm


----------



## MrFloppy (24. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm


----------



## Carper95 (24. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ein paar von euch waren schon ziemlich nah dran#6


----------



## fichingjohn (25. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

113 cm


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120cm


----------



## MrFloppy (25. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 cm


----------



## zokker (25. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103cm?


----------



## Carper95 (25. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zokker ist wieder dran der wels hatte genau 103 cm


----------



## zokker (25. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*






Hab ich vor 3 Wochen gezogen.


----------



## markus_82 (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89 cm?...


----------



## BigBoef (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93 cm


----------



## Clasher (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm


----------



## Trollwut (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86 cm


----------



## zokker (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr seit immer dicht dran


----------



## JerkJohn (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm


----------



## Clasher (27. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92 cm


----------



## andi2406 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

88 cm


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Clasher schrieb:


> 92 cm



Der Clasher hat`s.


----------



## Clasher (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Juhu, endlich bin ich auch mal dran!


----------



## zokker (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94cm?


----------



## JerkJohn (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87  cm


----------



## Trollwut (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Den gabs doch schonmal mit Maßangabe im Board, glaub ich?
92cm.


----------



## Clasher (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Den gabs schonmal, die Maßangabe hatte ich aber weg gelassen damit ihn hier nochmal zeigen kann.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## pohlk (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89cm ?


----------



## markus_82 (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103 cm?..


----------



## BigBoef (28. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

101 cm


----------



## Clasher (29. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einige von euch sind schon nah dran.


----------



## MrFloppy (29. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

100cm


----------



## Clasher (29. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bis jetzt liegt ihr alle drüber, muss sagen auf dem bild sieht er sehr groß aus.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Angler2097 (29. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 ;+


----------



## fichingjohn (30. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70 cm


----------



## zokker (30. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

zweiter Versuch, 85 cm?


----------



## Clasher (30. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zokker ist am dichtesten dran, morgen früh löse ich auf.
Gruß oLLi


----------



## Trollwut (30. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann sag ich 84


----------



## MrFloppy (30. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm


----------



## Clasher (31. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm sinds, da habt ihrs ja gerade noch geschafft!
MrFloppy darf weiter machen.


----------



## MrFloppy (31. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na gut, dann hab ich hier den nächsten:


----------



## Trollwut (31. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Keine Ahnung.
86cm?


----------



## zokker (31. August 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Meine Regierung sagt, der Seehecht ist 110 cm lang.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (1. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98cm sag ich.


----------



## Clasher (1. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89 cm


----------



## BigBoef (1. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103 cm


----------



## fichingjohn (1. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84 cm


----------



## Angler2097 (1. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm?


----------



## MrFloppy (1. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kib ist am nächsten dran


----------



## MrFloppy (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also heute vormittag, bevor ich das gelobte Land der Angler wieder verlasse, löse ich auf, falls nix mehr kommt.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 1 Meter?


----------



## MrFloppy (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bingo, der Seehecht war 100cm lang.


----------



## zokker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wie lang ist der Zander?


----------



## MrFloppy (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag mal 67


----------



## markus_82 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

genau 70cm


----------



## Lil Torres (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 cm


----------



## zokker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



markus_fischer schrieb:


> genau 70cm


Korrekt. Das ging ja mal fix.


----------



## markus_82 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ein Fang aus der kalten Jahreszeit!


----------



## zokker (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Was für ein Brummer.

60 cm?


----------



## markus_82 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo Zokker, da fehlt noch einiges...


----------



## MrFloppy (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

- 8°C

74cm


----------



## markus_82 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die -8 Grad stimmen tatsächlich, die 74 leider nicht, aber nahe dran!


----------



## Patrick086 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72cm ?


----------



## jkc (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

keinen der letzten Fische habe ich jemals live gesehen, rate aber trotzdem mal 76cm?

Grüße JK


----------



## markus_82 (3. September 2015)

jkc schrieb:


> keinen der letzten Fische habe ich jemals live gesehen, rate aber trotzdem mal 76cm?
> 
> Grüße JK



Bingo! 76cm stimmt


----------



## jkc (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hui, dann such ich mal gerade!

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hier mal was mutmaßlich schwereres:




Grüße JK


----------



## markus_82 (3. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

112cm?


----------



## Clasher (4. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm


----------



## Trollwut (4. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1.07 m


----------



## fichingjohn (4. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86 cm


----------



## Zerdan (4. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74?  wie oft darf man eigentlich immer raten?  einmal oder ?


----------



## u-see fischer (4. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das ist einer der gaaaaanz seltenen Hechte von 99,5 cm |bigeyes, also aufgerundet hatte der 101 cm :q

Tippe daher 101 cm


----------



## zokker (5. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Zerdan schrieb:


> 74?  wie oft darf man eigentlich immer raten?  einmal oder ?


Wenn Tipp's gegeben werden, nochmal, sonst wäre es ja ungerecht. 

Der Hecht ist 104 cm?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Moin, moin, der erste Tipp ist bisher auch am nächsten dran, löse im zweifel später auf. 

Grüße JK


----------



## MrFloppy (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

114cm?


----------



## Clasher (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

109 cm


----------



## zokker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm?


----------



## jkc (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Glückwunsch Zocker!


Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wie lang ist er wohl?


----------



## markus_82 (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

oha, das ist aber sehr schwierig! ich sag 106 cm!


----------



## Clasher (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Gleiche Pose wie immer, nur ein anderer Blickwinkel ;-)
Ich schätz mal 92 cm


----------



## fichingjohn (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86 cm


----------



## jkc (6. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

97 cm


----------



## zokker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war schon auf 2 cm dran.


----------



## Clasher (7. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann natürlich 94 cm


----------



## zokker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nö!!!


----------



## grubenreiner (7. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm


----------



## zokker (7. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wird immer kälter.


----------



## andi2406 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm


----------



## zokker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



andi2406 schrieb:


> 99 cm


The winner is andi2406!!!


----------



## andi2406 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok, dann diesen hier, was anderes passendes hab ich gerade nicht mit dem Handy parat:


----------



## MrFloppy (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann sag ich mal 83cm


----------



## florinho83 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich denke 79cm


----------



## Clasher (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## zokker (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm?


----------



## grubenreiner (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm?


----------



## andi2406 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Clasher schrieb:


> 78 cm


Bingo!


----------



## Clasher (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Diese Woche bin ich aber gut im schätzen.
Habe auf die schnelle kein besseres Bild gefunden, so wirds halt etwas schwieriger ;-)


----------



## Zerdan (8. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm?


----------



## jojo2502 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich denke bei diesem Bild können wir besser das Wasservolumen schätzen:l:l:l:l


----------



## ado (9. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

73cm ?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70,005791 cm |uhoh:


----------



## markus_82 (9. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81cm?...


----------



## BigBoef (9. September 2015)

68 cm


----------



## Clasher (9. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



D1985 schrieb:


> 70,005791 cm |uhoh:


Ich bin beim messen auf 70 cm gekommen, denke aber dass deine Schätzung noch in den Toleranzbereich fällt ^^
Du darfst also weiter machen!


----------



## markus_82 (19. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Geht's nicht mehr weiter?


----------



## Lil Torres (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

dann bring' ich das hier nochmal in's rollen...


----------



## jkc (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

104cm


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

123cm


----------



## Stulle (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92cm ☺


----------



## fichingjohn (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120 cm


----------



## MrFloppy (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 cm


----------



## Lil Torres (22. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ihr seid größtenteils sehr weit weg, ich werde morgen mittag auflösen.


----------



## MrFloppy (23. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82cm?


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Lil Torres schrieb:


> ihr seid größtenteils sehr weit weg, ich werde morgen mittag auflösen.



Hm, 
 egal wie groß, auf jeden Fall ein gelungenes Bild.#6


----------



## Lil Torres (23. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> 82cm?



immer wieder interessant, wie solch eine perspektive täuschen kann. der fisch hatte tatsächlich "nur" 77 cm, womit der gute MrFloppy am nähesten dran war und somit weitermachen darf... #6

@Fischkopp 1961

merci!! #h


----------



## jkc (23. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Heftigst! Von der Perspektive abgesehen habe ich mich bei meinem Tipp auch vom außgeprägten Kiefer leiten Bzw. täuschen lassen...

Grüße JK


----------



## MrFloppy (23. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann, schaun wir mal, wie ihr Juniors Pollak schätzt...


----------



## markus_82 (23. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm....


----------



## Mogelbaum (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72cm, ganz klare Sache :vik:


----------



## fishhunter2000 (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74,5 :m
Der kleine hat die Größe von meinem Sohn und ist mittlerweile genau wie ich wieder vom Angelfieber gepackt.
Macht richtig Spaß wenn man die kurzen sieht mit welchem interesse sie am angeln teilnhemen.


----------



## Stulle (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm hat sich bestimmt gefreut der kleine


----------



## MrFloppy (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Fishhunters 74,5 lasse ich gelten, die 0,5 zuviel sind messtoleranz.

@stulle: 1 woche lang musste ich fragen nach dem größten pollak beantworten [emoji23]


----------



## Stulle (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 alle Achtung der kleine wird dich dann ja bald überflügeln [emoji6]


----------



## MrFloppy (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Jedenfalls komme ich nicht mehr alleine nach Norwegen 
Der Clip zum Fang lief bestimmt schon 100x am Laptop.


----------



## BigBoef (24. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

@BigBoef, was hast du denn geschätzt ?

@Mr. Floppy, hat doch schon aufgelöst!

@Stulle, du bist eigentlich dran. Kommt da noch was?


----------



## MrFloppy (25. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Fishhunter 2000 ist dran


----------



## Stulle (25. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Fishhunter 2000 ist dran


Hab ich auch so verstanden [emoji54]


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (25. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Stulle schrieb:


> 74 alle Achtung der kleine wird dich dann ja bald überflügeln [emoji6]



Ups, habe mich hiervon täuschen lassen.|rotwerden

 Die einen anhauen und dann selbst Mist bauen. |rotwerden

 |peinlich


----------



## MrFloppy (25. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Falls der fishhunter nix hat, könnt ich noch nen graser nachschieben


----------



## MrFloppy (26. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na wenn hier nix kommt, mach ich nochmal [emoji41]


----------



## Stulle (26. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81 cm |kopfkrat


----------



## fishhunter2000 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Falls der fishhunter nix hat, könnt ich noch nen graser nachschieben



#d#d#d
klappt nicht und jetzt erst gesehen sorry
Nächste Woche bombadiere ich das Forum mit kapitalen Karpfen jenseits der 30KG Grenze :vik::vik::vik:


----------



## fichingjohn (26. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70 cm


----------



## grubenreiner (26. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78 cm


----------



## markus_82 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

61 cm.....


----------



## MrFloppy (27. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

2 waren sehr nah dran


----------



## MrFloppy (28. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich löse aud, damit was voran geht: 80cm

Stulle war am nahesten dran und darf weitermachen


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Ich löse aud, damit was voran geht: 80cm
> 
> Stulle war am nahesten dran und darf weitermachen


Jetzt wo ich bei der Arbeit bin  da muss ich ein ganz altes nehmen.


----------



## Trollwut (28. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Seltsamer Raubfisch 

98cm


----------



## Stulle (28. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ups [emoji15] da hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Die bildet sind auch zu hause da komm ich erst am abend ran.


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Will keiner ?


----------



## MrFloppy (30. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm


----------



## Stulle (30. September 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> 110 cm


Der hatte 1.17 Meter mein bis jetzt größer fisch. Die rollenbremse war auf elbbrassen eingestellt so konnte er erst mal in den Hauptstrom abhauen echt super Abend gewesen . Floppy ist dran


----------



## MrFloppy (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Gut, dann lad ich nachher noch eins hoch...


----------



## stirlizin (1. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Barsch


----------



## markus_82 (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

104cm? Der Dorsch, nicht der Barsch.


----------



## Stulle (2. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sag 98


----------



## fichingjohn (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

99 cm


----------



## Trollwut (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## warenandi (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93cm Dorsch. 
Die guten Größen sind ja schon vergeben.|supergri


----------



## zokker (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 1m.


----------



## Nawachus (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 cm


----------



## MrFloppy (3. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Trollwut: jackpot! U r next


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Pusch


----------



## MrFloppy (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann mach du, jkc.


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Keine Bilder zur Hand.#c


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok, doch noch was gefunden:





Grüße JK


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mefo im Bach ???


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nix Mefo, die hat dezente rote Punkte, wobei ich mich auf ne Diskussion Bafo oder Seefo noch eingelassen hätte - ich wollt aber auch die Länge hören.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## Stulle (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

43 cm ich sehe nix von rot muss ich mal am Pc betrachten


----------



## andi2406 (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

37 cm!

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm?


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



jkc schrieb:


> Ok, doch noch was gefunden:
> 
> Grüße JK



sach ma, warum machste das mit den bildern nicht übers AB?
ist doch mist, wenn das bild auf ein yahu gelinkt ist, wo man sich extra anmelden muss.

geht nicht, find ich nicht gut. dann zumindest den link löschen.

yahu, männo...


*ich sag 34 cm*


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ah, wieder was gelernt, Bild könnte sich selbst nach Anmeldung drüben niemand ansehen, da es "privat" ist. Link ist aber raus. Hier im AB mag ich die Miniaturansichten nicht und ich möchte die Bilder zwischen dem Text platzieren können.(Edit: Zudem stehen mir hier im AB hoch geladene Bilder auf anderen Plattformen nicht zur Verfügung.)#h

Einmal war´s schon nah dran, nur 1cm daneben. 

Grüße JK


----------



## Jose (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ja, ist alles etwas umständlich.

im AB mach ichs so, weil die miniaturanhänge mag ich auch nicht in 'heißen' trööts.
hab ein album 'public', da kommen die rein und deren bildlink kommt in den post.wird automatisch skaliert.

und externe bilder: aber sicher kannst du die in den post einfügen, bild >> (bild)url...


so: und waren meine 34 cm kein treffer? schade...


----------



## Trollwut (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



MrFloppy schrieb:


> Trollwut: jackpot! U r next



Ah, gar nicht gesehn.
Das nächste mal mit einem @ vor dem Namen, dann bekomm ichs aufs Handy 

Tippe auf 38cm


----------



## jkc (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> ...
> Tippe auf 38cm



Na dann bist Du wieder. #6:q


----------



## Trollwut (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hervorragend 




Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75 cm?


----------



## MrFloppy (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm?


----------



## BigBoef (2. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## jkc (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87cm?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Noch nichts wirklich in der Nähe 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stumbe (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70cm?


----------



## Spiker86 (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm hat er ?


----------



## Deddl (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94cm.


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67cm??


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Viel sehr Falsches bisher dabei 
Heut Abend um rund 18 Uhr lös ich auf #6


----------



## Stulle (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59 arme weit ausgestreckt


----------



## bobbl (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

69 cm


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

War 71cm. 
@Stumbe, mach bitte weiter!


----------



## Stumbe (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Weiter gehts...


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

52 cm


----------



## zokker (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

50 cm?


----------



## Stumbe (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Gleich der erste wars...
Trollwut ist wieder am Zug.


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na das war ja sinnvoll


----------



## Stumbe (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tippe auf 72cm


----------



## Lil Torres (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84cm

Gesendet von meinem HTC One_M8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> 55 cm?



Ich möchte dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber auf dem Bild ist sogar ein Zentimetermaß relativ nah am Fisch zu sehen, und also ähm - nein :vik:


----------



## zokker (3. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ach du scheixxe, Mist Handy. Ist so dunkel hier. Hab mich natürlich nur vertippt. Meine 75 cm.


----------



## hecht99 (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tippe auf 78cm!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kein ü70-Fisch, feist isser, aber nicht sonderlich lang, ich sag 68.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kein ü70-Fisch, feist isser, aber nicht sonderlich lang, ich sag 68.


Treffer, versenkt. Zeig uns was aus deinem Fundus 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Treffer, versenkt. Zeig uns was aus deinem Fundus
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk




Da muß ich wühlen, um beim Rapfen zu bleiben, gib mir paar Minuten...|wavey:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Weiter geht's

Als Tipp, der Kollege, zwischen dessen Tretern ich da meinen Fang geknipst habe, hat recht große Botten, Größe 45/46 vermutet.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schwer zu sagen. Aber 73cm dürfte passen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Aber 73cm dürfte passen
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk



Machen wir es nicht weiter spannend, wir hatten damals den Ehrgeiz, die 80cm zu knacken, was einem Freund auch gelungen ist, aber ich kann hier nicht einfach Fremdbilder einstellen. Der Rapfen da ist mein persönlicher PB glaub ich, hatte mit Maßband über die "Krümmung" zwar auch die 80, aber real mit Zollstock gemessen eben nur 78,5...

Mach mal weiter...#h


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich sagte 73, nicht 78. 
Gebe an den nächsten der will ab 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Ich sagte 73, nicht 78.
> 
> Hatte ich auf dem Schirm, aber grad keine Zeit, hier die Schätzungen zu verfolgen, von  daher...
> 
> ...




Weiter machen...#h


----------



## zokker (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn keiner will, dann mach ich mal. Ist aber kein schönes Bild. Die Fische sind ungefähr gleich lang.


----------



## Stumbe (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60cm?


----------



## Trollwut (4. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tippe auf 64 - Zokker fängt keine kleinen Aale


----------



## BigBoef (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm


----------



## jkc (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81 cm


----------



## zokker (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Einer war schon ganz gut.


----------



## plattfisch56 (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann versuche ich mal mit 74cm


----------



## Jose (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn keiner will, dann mach ich mal. Ist aber kein schönes Bild. Die Fische sind ungefähr gleich lang.



und was sollen wir schätzen? das "ungefähr gleich lange?

ein bisschen mehr ernsthaftig, obwohl, bei zokker: wie geht das denn?

dann  sag ich mal 74,4378...

UNGEFÄHR :m


----------



## zokker (5. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Jose schrieb:


> und was sollen wir schätzen?



Die Länge, Jose, die Länge. Bei Jungs ,wie wir es sind, geht es immer um die LÄNGE.


Morgen früh wird aufgelöst.


----------



## zokker (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



BigBoef schrieb:


> 67 cm


BigBoef macht weiter.


----------



## Trollwut (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Die Länge, Jose, die Länge. Bei Jungs ,wie wir es sind, geht es immer um die LÄNGE.



Er ist zwar nicht lang, aber dafür unheimlich dünn. Also nicht dein Aal sondern der Zander :m


----------



## BigBoef (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann mach ich mal weiter...


----------



## Trollwut (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Tippe auf 91cm


----------



## zokker (6. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 1 Meter isser.


----------



## BigBoef (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenn nicht mehr Schätzungen kommen löse ich morgen auf !


----------



## jkc (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,05 m


----------



## Case (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87 cm.

Case


----------



## laxvän (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mein Tipp, 121 cm


----------



## BigBoef (9. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Trollwut du bist wieder. Der Kollege hatte 93 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Warum sagt mir denn keiner was? |krach:


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genau 1,11 Meter.


----------



## xPikex (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

118 cm


----------



## Stumbe (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

120cm?


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

108cm?


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

2 waren schon sehr knapp dran.
Welche zwei könnt ihr jetzt raten :m:m


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, sage ich 119cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## BigBoef (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110 cm


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, sage ich 119cm.
> 
> Grüße JK



Tja, das warn die falschen Zwei 


@BigBoef:
Treffer, mach bitte weiter!


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ja, habe ich auf den zweiten Blick schon befürchtet.:q


----------



## BigBoef (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Fangfrisch von gestern


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Schepp gehalten is immer schwierig.

68cm?


----------



## zokker (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm?


----------



## Daniel SN (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nach gut 3 Monatiger Pause melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurück.
 87 cm


----------



## Spiderpike (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm ?


----------



## Stumbe (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70cm?


----------



## laxvän (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77 cm


----------



## hecht99 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74cm außer du hast Riesenhände:vik:


----------



## xPikex (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 cm


----------



## BigBoef (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hier ist ja von bis alles dabei  :m

Einer hat bis auf 2 cm richtig geschätzt, also weiter geht´s


----------



## Dachfeger (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

75cm??|kopfkrat


----------



## plattfisch56 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

78cm tippe ich


----------



## Daniel SN (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## BigBoef (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hecht99 du darfst weiter machen ! Er hatte 72cm


----------



## hecht99 (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hallo,

hier ein Zander aus dem November


----------



## Trollwut (16. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm


----------



## BigBoef (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68 cm


----------



## zokker (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 cm?


----------



## hecht99 (17. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Zwei liegen schon ganz gut aber der kescher ist auch kein schmetterlingsnetz Zokker


----------



## Dachfeger (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm?


----------



## laxvän (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 cm?


----------



## xPikex (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

67 cm


----------



## Stumbe (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

70cm?


----------



## hecht99 (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

das war ebenfall ein 72er! Stumbe war am nächsten dran! Also Stumbe leg mal los


----------



## Stumbe (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Und weiter gehts


----------



## BigBoef (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53 cm


----------



## zokker (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57 cm?


----------



## hecht99 (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

56 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (21. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

51 cm


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nix mehr los hier?


----------



## Stumbe (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also ich lös mal auf...
Zokker du bist dran.
Der Rapfen hatte 60cm.


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na mal sehen ob noch einer Zeit hat. Sind bestimmt alle mit Geschenke verpacken beschäftigt.


----------



## Trollwut (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

87cm denk ich

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lil Torres (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82cm??


----------



## zokker (23. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ihr seit richtig gut, seit beide schon nahe dran.


----------



## hecht99 (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

84 Zentimeter ?


----------



## zokker (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ganz nah dran Hecht99


----------



## BigBoef (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## zokker (26. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



BigBoef schrieb:


> 85 cm



BigBoef schon wieder. Genau auf den Zentimeter. Du bist ...


----------



## BigBoef (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann machen wir mit dem hier weiter ....


----------



## Stumbe (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60er?


----------



## Justin123 (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

57 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dürfte 62 sein

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zokker (29. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55 cm?


----------



## hecht99 (30. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63cm ?


----------



## Forellenberti (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## wobbler68 (31. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm


----------



## markus_82 (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66cm?


----------



## BigBoef (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Stumbe schrieb:


> 60er?




Stumbe du darfst das nächste Foto einstellen! Der Zander
hatte 58 cm


----------



## Stumbe (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Justin123 war näher dran...
Ehre wem Ehre gebührt ;-)


----------



## Justin123 (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*


----------



## Trollwut (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

41 cm

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## markus_82 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

46cm?!


----------



## Nawachus (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

48 cm


----------



## Boddenangler27 (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

44 cm|bigeyes


----------



## zokker (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Würde ja auch gerne einen Tipp abgeben, aber ich sehe kein Bild mehr.


----------



## Trollwut (4. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



zokker schrieb:


> Würde ja auch gerne einen Tipp abgeben, aber ich sehe kein Bild mehr.


Du schätzt doch eh immer so schief, dass du ohne Bild wahrscheinlich näher dran bist [emoji13] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G388F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

wenn deine Hände sich von der Größe mit meinen ähneln, dann sag ich 42 cm... :q


----------



## hecht99 (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

40 cm?


----------



## zokker (5. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Auf dem Wischdings kann ich was sehen, wenn auch nicht all zu viel. Ich schätze mal, schiefe 60 cm.


----------



## Mista Fantasista (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der Dickkopf hat 49cm!?


----------



## warenandi (7. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

53?!?...|kopfkrat


----------



## Spiderpike (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Vielleicht möchte ja jemand nen Pic einstellen....hab gerade keins zur Hand


----------



## zokker (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Bevor der Tröht wieder einschläft.


----------



## Spiderpike (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich sag 65 cm...


----------



## Trollwut (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66 cm


----------



## Deddl (13. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64cm.


----------



## Mista Fantasista (14. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hm, 73cm hat er schätzungsweise.


----------



## zokker (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

einer war schon auf 2 cm dran - die Anderen alle schön drum herum - heute Abend löse ich auf


----------



## hecht99 (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ein typischer 68er!?


----------



## zokker (15. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ein typischer 68er!?



Volltreffer!!!


----------



## Mista Fantasista (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wo bleibt denn das neue Foto von Hecht99?

Damit es nicht langweilig wird, (so ist mir gerade ) stell ich mal ein Zander-Foto ein. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich Hecht99s Punktlandung streitig machen will. Ich lag ja ziemlich daneben.

Also, wie lang ist der Zander auf diesem Foto?


----------



## zokker (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der hat genau 80 cm.


----------



## Trollwut (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Die Dicke trügt. Ich schätze 77cm


----------



## hecht99 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Sorry Leute,

 hatte jetzt ein paar Tage nicht all zu viel Zeit. Jetzt probiere ich es nochmal: Der geniale Zander hat 87 cm!?


----------



## Mista Fantasista (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Genial ja 


Trollwut hat einen guten Riecher...aber die geschätze Länge stimmt nicht |kopfkrat


----------



## Laichzeit (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

74 cm?


----------



## Lil Torres (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

genial geiler zander!! 78 cm??


----------



## BigBoef (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm


----------



## Mista Fantasista (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Nope...


----------



## Mista Fantasista (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Auflösung? Noch ein Tip, der Gute ist eher in die Höhe als in die Länge gewachsen...


----------



## markus_82 (23. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

dann werden es wohl 76cm sein?


----------



## Mista Fantasista (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Laichzeit war am nahsten dran mit 74cm, Glückwunsch. Der Zander war zwar etwas dick aber 'nur 70cm' lang. laichzeit bekommen wir ein neues Foto?


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich hab mal den kleinsten Fisch gesucht, bei dem ich die Länge weiß.
Auf 1 cm wäre gut geschätzt.


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

14 cm?


----------



## Laichzeit (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Knapp vorbei.
Edit: Nein Sorry, 13,8 cm.
Du darfst.


----------



## zokker (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Aal hatten wir doch schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## hecht99 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm?

 PS: Die Aale, die ich als Beifang beim Zanderangeln habe, dürft alle ihr fangen!!!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich tippe auf 87 cm...


----------



## zokker (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> 91 cm?
> 
> PS: Die Aale, die ich als Beifang beim Zanderangeln habe, dürft alle ihr fangen!!!


Bei mir ist es umgekehrt. 91 ist schon mal nicht schlecht, allerdings falsch.:q


----------



## markus_82 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

der hat 89cm


----------



## BigBoef (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93 cm


----------



## Deddl (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

92 cm


----------



## zokker (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Deddl schrieb:


> 92 cm


Richtig :m


----------



## Deddl (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*





Sorry das es so lange gedauert hat, die größe der oberen forelle ist gesucht.


----------



## BigBoef (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63 cm


----------



## zokker (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

56 cm?


----------



## Jose (2. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

gilt fopu überhaupt?


----------



## Deddl (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Jose schrieb:


> gilt fopu überhaupt?



naja im ersten Kommentar des Threads steht nichts davon, dass es verboten ist. Zusätzlich ist dieser Thread im Bereich Raubfischangeln und FORELLENANGELN. Aber du bist ja der Mod#q

Mal im ernst was sollte dieser OFFTOPIC Anti-Forellenteich Kommentar. #c


----------



## Brachsenfan (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64 cm


----------



## hecht99 (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich hab mal wieder einen für diesen Thread  

Eure Tipps bitte


----------



## Justsu (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich tippe mal 82 cm!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## zokker (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm?


----------



## Trollwut (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der hat nur 78cm

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## BeaT2T (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

81cm


----------



## andi2406 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

94cm!


----------



## lurchi19 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

96 ist der doch. Sieht man doch!


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

bis jetzt ist noch keine richtige Schätzung dabei. Weitermachen


----------



## Spiderpike (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

86 cm


----------



## hecht99 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

89er?


----------



## capri2 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

91 cm


----------



## jkc (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, ich denke kleiner - so 74cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

immernoch kein richtiger Tipp dabei :c 

Aber einer war schon sehr nah dran


----------



## Seele (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

93cm des sieht man doch


----------



## hendry (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79 wird der haben


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85er ;+


----------



## RuhrPur (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

103cm


----------



## capri2 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann eben 92 ;O)


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich schmeiß mal 75 cm rein...


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Immernoch kein richtiges Ergebnis :c

Ich löse auf: Der Hecht hatte 88cm!


----------



## hecht99 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Da lag ich ja nicht mal so schlecht:vik:


----------



## capri2 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Berücksichtigt man die Meßtoleranzen kommt man auf die 91 ;O)


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Da lag ich ja nicht mal so schlecht:vik:



Absolut, deshalb würde ich dich auch bitten einen Fang von Dir hier einzustellen und die nächste Runde einzuläuten


----------



## hecht99 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Dann mal los mit diesem Zetti. Kleiner Hinweis: Da hab ich noch richtig dicke Backen


----------



## capri2 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok schöner Zander!! Tippe auf ca 86cm


----------



## Trollwut (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Eher 78


----------



## hecht99 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Mr. Trollwut, ich hab auf die dicken Backen hingewiesen:q. Da kann ich mit jedem Waller am Po noch mithalten:q


----------



## zokker (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

80 cm?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

ich tippe auf 83 cm   |supergri


----------



## 50er-Jäger (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

77 cm....


----------



## lurchi19 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wenns nach den dicken Backen geht, hat der 84.


----------



## Angler2097 (28. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

85 cm #c


----------



## RuhrPur (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

82 cm


----------



## hecht99 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Capri2,

 auf geht`s. Der hatte 87cm


----------



## capri2 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Oha 
Kann eben leider nur mit diesem hier dienen...


----------



## hecht99 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

79er?


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

76 cm wäre mein Tipp


----------



## capri2 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na da ging flott! 
Sieg geht an Franz!:vik:


----------



## Franz_16 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ufff... wenn ich beim EM-Tippen auch mal so nen guten Riecher hätte :q

So, weiter gehts.

Ein Zanderlein. Ich bitte um Vorschläge


----------



## capri2 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

mhhh.. 66cm?


----------



## zokker (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

55 cm?


----------



## warenandi (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

71er?!?..... :-D


----------



## hecht99 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

64er?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

63 cm


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

59 cm


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

65cm?


----------



## Angler2097 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

60 cm ???


----------



## lurchi19 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

72 cm!


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

bislang leider noch kein richtiger Tipp dabei :c


----------



## capri2 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

wenigstens knapp??


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

In deinem Fall sogar sehr knapp


----------



## capri2 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na dann 67 cm ;O)


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

62 

Gesendet von meinem Toaster.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

68cm war er. 67cm lass ich gelten  capri2  mach bitte weiter.


----------



## capri2 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich hab hier leider keine Bilder zur Verfügung.. Ich schätze nur gerne mit.|supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay - dann halt irgendwer anders 
Bieberpelz, wie schauts aus?


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, ich übernehme mal:








Grüße JK


----------



## Trollwut (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Stand der nicht schonmal hier drin? Tippe auf 97cm


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Scheinbar nicht.:q


----------



## MikeHawk (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

110cm


----------



## hecht99 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

113cm?


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

125 cm


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

102 cm


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wird wieder kälter, musste zwischenzeitig mich auch noch mal vergewissern das es wirklich der Fisch ist dessen Länge ich im Kopf habe, aber ja er ist es.

Grüße JK


----------



## zokker (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Der hat genau 1 Meter.


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

noch kälter!


----------



## MikeHawk (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

119 cm


----------



## BigBoef (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Denke er ist kleiner... Tipp: 88 cm


----------



## jkc (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Hi, Raubfischfreak125 war mit seinen 125cm am nächsten dran. Wie gesagt nachdem ich nach den ersten Tipps das Foto auch mal "unbefangen" betrachtet habe dachte ich fast ich hätte mich im Fisch zur Länge geirrt aber so war es nicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4356914&postcount=929

Grüße JK


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

na dann mache ich mal weiter mit einem schönen Seehecht... :q


----------



## pike-81 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Moinsen!
82cm


----------



## hecht99 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

66cm. Mit denen hab ich absolut keine ahnung


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Wow, geil ein Seehecht :l 

Der hat 74cm.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Keiner mehr?? |kopfkrat

Der seehecht hatte 77 cm... Franz lag am dichtesten dran, du darfst wieder... :m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Okay. Wenn wir schon bei Meeresfische sind dann mal ein Dorsch!


----------



## zokker (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

90 cm?


----------



## hecht99 (2. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

98,3 Zentimeter!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



hecht99 schrieb:


> 98,3 Zentimeter!



97cm war er - deinen Tipp lasse ich gelten 

Der Nächste bitte


----------



## hecht99 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Kann mal jemand anders bitte für mich übernehmen. Ich sollte mal wieder angeln gehen und fotografieren. Hab nur noch Zander im Kescher Bilder


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ich mach dann mal weiter:







So schwer sollts nicht sein.....Raubfische hab ich leider nicht zur Hand


----------



## hecht99 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

naja. eigentlich geht es um Raubfische. Nen Karpfen oder so hätt ich auch noch ghabt, aber ich sag trotzdem mal 38cm


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Na das ist doch eine Raubplötze und die hat genau 35 cm.


----------



## T-Heim (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

1,29 aus der perspektive!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Also als Waller Köfi geht er doch sicher durch aber leider noch bissl falsch.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Das ist keine Plötze! Zuviele Schuppen. Die Schuppen der Plötze sind größer!
So richtig nach Aland sieht das aber auch nicht aus! Vllt ein nicht ganz außergewöhnlicher Hybrid?

37cm!


----------



## zokker (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Das ist keine Plötze! Zuviele Schuppen. Die Schuppen der Plötze sind größer!
> So richtig nach Aland sieht das aber auch nicht aus! Vllt ein nicht ganz außergewöhnlicher Hybrid?
> 
> 37cm!


Erzählt bloß keinem, dass wir hier im Anglerboard sind.#d


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: Länge schätzen*

Ok ich löse mal auf 44cm war das Rotauge lang.
 Hecht99 war mit 38cm noch am nächsten dran.


----------

